# What do you look like?



## mama2littleman

Curious as to what everyone looks like. I have an idea in my mind based upon "personalities" from postings. But, I have often found that I was wrong. Anyway, in a gesture of good faith, here's a pic of DS an I from last summer.

Nikki


----------



## kevieb

i love to see pictures!!!! i haven't a clue how to post one, or i would.


----------



## ScorpionFlower

Me:














btw, to post an image type [*img] type the web address of your image here[*/img]

take out the *'s

you have to have the pic on the web.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

On the site link below on page two of the regular photo gallery is where you will find a couple of older photos of me, then known as "greenbeanman". I'm certainly enjoying myself more in the second setting than in the first.

http://gaelio.com/homesteadfriends/board.html


----------



## michiganfarmer

my wife and me in the woods tapping trees.


----------



## Snowdancer

Not the best pic but my camera doesn't have a lot of bells & whistles. :help:


----------



## sancraft

Hmm, no one can see me. Hmmm. I look just like Hallie Berry. Twins. Identical. Switched at birth. Really, I do.


----------



## mpillow

A few years old and before we adopted but here we are....

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/?action=view&current=familyportrait1299.jpg


----------



## soulsurvivor

I break cameras? Not many photos exist of me. I'm always on the other side of the camera. So I guess a verbal description could suffice? Anyways, I'm 56, female, long brown hair w/no gray pulled always into a ponytail. I'm about 5'4",maybe shrinking cause I swear I used to be 5'6". Weigh about 150 lbs on a large frame so I carry it all ok. Always have a deep leathered tan. Always wearing sunglasses and denim something. I ain't pretty and have never claimed to be. I like who I am and how I look.


----------



## RedneckWoman

Yall can print this pic off to put in your gardens to skeer the crows and critters away.


----------



## kitaye

No photos I'm willing to post. Don't do many photos anyways. 

5'6", very chunky, at the moment very short greying hair(in winter I let it grow out), hazel eyes that shift colour ranges as my mood shifts, pronouced scar on my right upper lip, and perpetual bemused and confused look on my face.


----------



## jnap31

Here I thought people would try to describe how they looked. I will be the first one I supppose, I am skinny 5ft 10 inches,143 lbs though I am fairly strong what with all the digging/paddling and hand labor I have done. what hair is left is wavy brown or rather it would be if the army would let me have hair. It is really thick and full no wait that is the ideal and the way it use to be actually it is receding pretty badly male pattern baldness I think it is. Normally when the army does not own me I have a beard and that makes up for the hair on my head that is missing I suppose, Lets see I have a bigger nose (the better to smell with my deary) though dear mom says it is in proportion to my face LOL.Bigger ears the better to hear with my deary I have a Mustache it is the only remnant of my hairy face.It is a little blonder and reddish than my hair. I get a little tan in the summer from working in the garden and being outside. I have all my teeth though I had to get a root canal last summer and will be getting a cap put on it in a year.


----------



## Becca65

Here's a pic of me and my SIL.. I'm on the right. 

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/rebeccabecca_2006/100_0713.jpg


----------



## Ravenlost

Here's me and hubby a few years back. I've cut all my hair off since then. Second picture is newer...only three years old. Taken when my grandson was born:


----------



## Beltane

Here's me with DH....at a Greyhound event - of course!


----------



## Hears The Water

Ok, here I am. I had this taken just this last year for our homeschool co-op. This is my first attempt at re-sizing a pix, so we will see if it is as easy as Photobucket says it is. 

Windy in KS, I didn't know that you where also greenbeanman! I know that I taked to you before at Homesteading Friends. That is where I met Cabin Fever and Rocky! Small world, isn't it? LOL! I can't remember if I was Hears The Water there or Mammawamma. *grin*


----------



## Lizza

I can't seem to resize a picture of me (it kept posting as a HUGE picture). So here's a link to my website that has a picture of me. I'm on the left. 

http://www.goddess-potions.com/site/1286364/page/777468


----------



## Qwispea

Why can't I find any pictures of me on my hard drive? I'll have to dig out one of my old computers..I know I have some pictures on those hard drives. Maybe later tonight I will do that.

In the meantime..this is a fairly close representation of me. If you see this picture..I look very much like him. Except I think MY eyes are closer together.


----------



## Cabin Fever

*Wind In Her Hair and Cabin Fever*


----------



## ajaxlucy

It's not very clear, but here's a picture of me with one of the new lambs.

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g214/ajaxlizzie/DSC_0046.jpg


----------



## Laura

I look like Ma Kettle


----------



## vegascowgirl

My daughter was just about to turn 2 in this pic with her horse Rooster...but I haven't changed much.


----------



## moonwolf

RedneckWoman said:


> Yall can print this one off to put in your gardens to skeer the crows and critters away.


can I use your picture to scare off the skunks when they come around later this summer? 

I posted my pic and some from around my place here:

Photoious Interruptus


----------



## Hummingbird

This is last spring getting ready for my daughter's wedding. L to R

me, my daughter, my mother.


----------



## lilmommajnn

This is me and my son....http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lilmommajnn/detail?.dir=5ee5&.dnm=3091re2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Chas in Me

Don't have a picture of me on the puter. Some say i look like Jerry Garcia and others say Kenny Rogers. Sorry, that's the best I can do. It is nice to see you all though.
Thanks,
Chas


----------



## RockyRooster

You can hardly see me, but this is when I was at the Peaks of Otter visiting the 1900's Johnson Farm. March 2006










Here I am acting like a true adventurer. By the time I got to the top of mountain I got rid of hat and coat. Hid it by a old dead log. Whew, it was hot. March 2006

[img=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/2628/picture0079qc.th.jpg]

Here I am with my grandchildren at Northwest River Park. November 2005


----------



## RockyRooster

Here I am with my grandchildren. Savannah lagging behind. And Justin in Front. Can you see how happy I am? LOL.


----------



## RockyRooster

You can hardly see me, but this is when I was at the Peaks of Otter visiting the 1900's Johnson Farm. March 2006










Here I am acting like a true adventurer. By the time I got to the top of mountain I got rid of hat and coat. Hid it by a old dead log. Whew, it was hot. March 2006

[img=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/2628/picture0079qc.th.jpg]

Here I am with my grandchildren at Northwest River Park. November 2005


----------



## MaineFarmMom

> Wind In Her Hair and Cabin Fever


My daughter walked by as I was scrolling through pics and said, "She's beautiful!"


----------



## patarini

Imagine a sasquatch -- but less hair, uglier and bigger -- thats me!


----------



## Melissa

http://static.flickr.com/42/123257312_e8ac7c2656_o.jpg

That is the picture that Chuck took of me when he and his family visited here earlier this spring. Only difference is that I now have new glasses.


----------



## big rockpile

Sorry Girls I'm still very much taken :shrug: 










big rockpile


----------



## willow_girl

Here I am ... this was taken today when I was dolled up for a graduation party! 

(Psst! Hey guys ... I'm single again!)


----------



## seedspreader

Me sporting a "t"... and unshaven.










The Beautiful Miss Amy


----------



## Fla Gal

Laura said:


> I look like Ma Kettle


ACK!!!!! Run Fla Gal, Run!!!


----------



## Boleyz

Here's Me and my 1st Wife (24 years and counting)










Here's Me and my Oldest Daughter...Graduated #7 in Class of 310...










Here's my 5 year old...She's already been on one magazine cover - (Creating Keepsakes July 2005)










My 7 year old son. Runs distance races with me (5k). Also wins every 100 yard dash he enters...

Yeah, I'm proud, happy and blessed.


----------



## ET1 SS

Me [a couple years ago, the beard has grown out a bit since then]

and 










My bride [ taken a couple decades ago]


----------



## Peacock

The Professional Me
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








The Real Me


----------



## Boleyz

big rockpile said:


> Sorry Girls I'm still very much taken :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big rockpile


I love the Bibs with no shirt...and that Smile...I can see how the ladies might get swept away...


----------



## donsgal

Here is a picture of Dh and I about 5 years (and 40 pounds) ago. It's the best picture I ever took. It doesn't look a thing like me LOL...










donsgal


----------



## donsgal

big rockpile said:


> Sorry Girls I'm still very much taken :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big rockpile


Somehow, I just knew what you would look like...

donsgal


----------



## donsgal

Deleted...had second thoughts.

Donsgal


----------



## carly

here is one of me












an







d 

here is one of my bear------I love her!


----------



## Bercado

Here is a picture of me last fall eating a pretzel outside of a farmerâs Market. I had just taken a bite.


----------



## primroselane

willow_girl said:


> Here I am ...
> 
> (Psst! Hey guys ... I'm single again!)


Is that a warning or a threat?


----------



## Fla Gal

This is the only picture of me I have to post at this time. It was taken just over a year ago. I'd gotten home from work, kicked off my shoes and took a chick out of the brooder, to the yard, to teach her how to scratch. That's Crashy, she was always the first to jump out the brooder door when I opened it. She was three days old. She's still giving us an egg almost every day.


----------



## kanpope

Here is dh (aka Kevin)









This is me, a few months ago - my hair is much longer now.









Sorry it is soooooo big - I look like giant! I could resize it but I am so tired and the page is already really distorted from oversize pics...here are ours! Good night!

Love,
Nicole (and Kevin too!)


----------



## Shygal

Dear god Rocky MAKE THOSE SMALLER


----------



## donsgal

carly said:


> here is one of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bear pic deleted to save bandwidth*
> 
> here is one of my bear------I love her!



Gosh Carly, where did you get that bear???? I LOVE IT!!! I would love to get one for my new homestead too!

donsgal


----------



## Oceanrose

Ok - let's see if my self 'image' (hahahaha) stuff is getting better....













My avatar, made bigger 










Dressed up for the ren fest about 20# heavier than now (was a bar wench by the way )










5:00 in the morning, the day of a dog show, bathing a dog, with my hair flyin' everywhere. Same weight I am now. Man, I have to get some new pictures of me...


----------



## Frenchy

Hope this works ........ thought I would also add a picture of me here since I myself enjoy seeing who I am talking too ...............who knows I might even attract me a single lady hahahahahahhahaa :wink: :cowboy:


----------



## roughingit

That's the best you'll get here of me lol. I'm too paranoid to put my face on the internet and too lazy to blur it out..plus they look funny that way. Hair's gotten a couple inches longer since then and the hat's name is Rufous.

The only other internet-acceptable ones I have show some different hair styles and one is a misfire from my friend miguessing when to take the shot while I was on a swing, hehe.


----------



## woodspirit

willow_girl said:


> Here I am ... this was taken today when I was dolled up for a graduation party!
> 
> (Psst! Hey guys ... I'm single again!)


You don't look old enough to be married.


----------



## moonwolf

primroselane said:


> Is that a warning or a threat?


Hey primroselane, where's your picture? We're all awaiting with baited breath. 

by the way, Willow Girl...very nice picture of yourself regardless of any threats or warnings. ya had to have green eyes, didn't ya.


----------



## comfortablynumb

the warden took my camera away for flinging jello at the guntower gaurds.


----------



## Shygal

willow_girl said:


> Here I am ... this was taken today when I was dolled up for a graduation party!
> 
> (Psst! Hey guys ... I'm single again!)


What happened to the husband , and the new partner you were asking about if it would work? :shrug:


----------



## Cornhusker

Here's me and Gleanerl.
Be nice.


----------



## woodspirit

[/IMG]Finally got one to work. I hope someday to be able to do it again.


----------



## Frenchy

willow_girl said:


> Here I am ... this was taken today when I was dolled up


And I must say Doll you are very nice picture ..........:cowboy:


----------



## Dink

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/morganslil1/Picture042.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/morganslil1/c228ac7f.jpg


----------



## primroselane

moonwolf said:


> Hey primroselane, where's your picture? We're all awaiting with baited breath.
> 
> by the way, Willow Girl...very nice picture of yourself regardless of any threats or warnings. ya had to have green eyes, didn't ya.


I don't do pictues. Normally I don't show consideration for others, but I do make an occasional exception. I will acknowledge that compared to me, Rockpile looks like Brad Pitt.

"Green-eyed Lady" reminds me of my Fort Lewis days. Seems like the radio stations played that song every hour. I particularly remember rushing to get ready at 5:30 am and listening to that song. The weirdest thing about being in the Army was being excluded from the opposite sex. It was like seminary school. I remember I fell in love with anything in a skirt.

Green-eyed lady, lovely lady
Strolling slowly towards the sun
Green-eyed lady, ocean lady
Soothing every ragin' wave that comes
Green-eyed lady, passions' lady
Dressed in love
She lives for life to be
Green-eyed lady feels life
I never see
Setting suns and lonely lovers free.

Green-eyed lady, wind swept lady
Rules the night, the waves, the sand
Green-eyed lady, ocean lady
Child of nature, friend of man
Green-eyed lady, passions' lady
Dressed in love
She lives for life to be
Green-eyed lady feels life I never see
Setting suns and lonely lovers free.

_I thought the word was _sons._ I didn't know it was _suns. _Sons _makes more sense to me.


----------



## Vera

My best side, and a safer kind of picture for the worldwide web... :angel:


----------



## willow_girl

> You don't look old enough to be married.


BHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I think that's the nicest thing anybody's ever said to me ...

For the record, I'll be 40 in October! 

Shygal, to answer your questions ... I dumped the hubby. It's OK though ... I get to keep the farm, and he gets to keep his new girlfriend ...

Thought I'd found someone special (we'd been friends for awhile, on another board) but when we met in person, things didn't work out ... Maybe had something to do with the fact he is 20 years older than me, and I guess I look a bit younger than my age?! 

Now, that didn't bother me ... but it did him. 

And ... the closest he'd ever been to a cow was taking a carton of milk out of the refrigerator! Yikes ...

(Poor guy ... he probably was pretty brave to even give it a shot, eh?!)

Well, we live and learn, I guess!

Anyway ... thanks guys, for cheering up a gal who just got her lil heart broken ...


----------



## ozark_jewels

Me and the first kids of the season.










Me and bottle babies from past years. You can tell where I spend most of my time.....


----------



## carly

I got the bear at a local "chainsaw" carver. He starts with a tree and carves out the basic form and then does the finer work with chisel and stuff. He does everykind of bear there is. Mine is the smallest at $350----he does huge 9' ones standing on 2 legs, holding fish,,, you name it...they run over $1000---now you know why mine is so small!

He is called Yankee Doodle and has his shop about 2 miles from my house....
Glad you like her...the other side of the sign says Welcome. Its not up much.... :shrug:


----------



## Matt Black

A few of me showing both summer and winter facial hair.


----------



## Boleyz

What a pitiful little bass  

Lovely kids though... :baby04:


----------



## Dink

ozark_jewels No you dont love those kids.lol You can tell how much you love them by looking at your face.


----------



## big rockpile

Boleyz said:


> What a pitiful little bass
> 
> Lovely kids though... :baby04:


Kind of what I was thinking but North Missouri what do you expect.  

big rockpile


----------



## Bercado

Hey, Mat Black,
I knew I recognized that third picture from somewhere. Then I read you were from MO and it made sense, State capitol. I have been going to that spot each summer for the fireworks in July...that and the blooming onions they sell there on the 4th.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Dink said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/morganslil1/Picture042.jpg
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/morganslil1/c228ac7f.jpg


Are those black mules? Do you use them like draft animals? I am intersted in getting some draft animals. Could you tell me about their temperment, food needs, streangth?


----------



## stumpyacres

I emailed Shrek my pic to post - I can't figure it out - never heard back from him. I am tall medium build long blonde CURLY hair. I like myself much better now than at 20. I kinda grew into myself...hehe  Julie!


----------



## MOJILL

This is me about 20 years ago










This is me about 20 weeks ago


----------



## Matt Black

Boleyz said:


> What a pitiful little bass
> 
> Lovely kids though... :baby04:



That fish was taken for pond management purposes only. The pond is only a few years old and last summer when the pic was taken was the first summer we fished it. It was time to thin out the bass a little. That's my story, anyway! The ultra light rig makes little fish like that one feel almost medium sized!

And thank you!


----------



## Matt Black

Bercado said:


> Hey, Mat Black,
> I knew I recognized that third picture from somewhere. Then I read you were from MO and it made sense, State capitol. I have been going to that spot each summer for the fireworks in July...that and the blooming onions they sell there on the 4th.


Good eye!


----------



## Oceanrose

Bercado said:


> Hey, Mat Black,
> I knew I recognized that third picture from somewhere. Then I read you were from MO and it made sense, State capitol. I have been going to that spot each summer for the fireworks in July...that and the blooming onions they sell there on the 4th.


PRettiest capitol I've ever been to. With the gardens and the design.

They sell blooming onions there on the 4th? See, I KNEW there was a reason to actually get out of the car for more than the fireworks show over the river... (hey car was air conditioned, I was a Seattle girl, y'all hush!)


----------



## Becca65

MOJILL said:


> This is me about 20 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me about 20 weeks ago


MoJill, love the one with the tongues sticking out.. I have a few of those around the house of the girls and I doing that.. lol


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

me too! me too! lol ..... this week ... took it specially to make into an avatar for this group . I tend to avoid cameras too .... had to dust off my webcam to get this one! lol ..... 

I hope these come through .... (preview shows them alright)



this one is over a year old, both the boys are taller now, lol ... the oldest taller then me! (which isn't hard since I am 5'2" lol) And sorry about the smallness, I use this pic on my Yahoo IM and apparently I reduced the actual picture (ok, so I'm not good with the technical stuff ok? lol) 




Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## hisenthlay

Me and my fiance, gussied up last year for my dad's wedding:









Us looking more normal, visiting his parents at their farm in Kentucky last month:









My fiance a few years ago with our dogs:









Me about 6 years ago on a little horse I was training for sale (I loved her, but she wasn't mine--I worked at a barn then):


----------



## Marialys

IF the board eats my post again I Am going to give up... 

Y"all don't want to be scared that badly... 

THIS Is me.... 










Frenchy... you look like a younger grizzly adams... 

CH... you look like I had thought you would only you are about 20 years younger than the crusty curmudgeon that I had pictured. 

Renee


----------



## hmsteader71

I am going to try to post these and hope it works better this time than the last time I tried.

This is my son, Jacob, who is 11.










This is my step-son, Caleb, who is 9.









This is my daughter, Ashley, who is 15.









And last of all, me & Joe.


----------



## Cornhusker

Marialys said:


> IF the board eats my post again I Am going to give up...
> 
> Y"all don't want to be scared that badly...
> 
> THIS Is me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchy... you look like a younger grizzly adams...
> 
> CH... you look like I had thought you would only you are about 20 years younger than the crusty curmudgeon that I had pictured.
> 
> Renee


Me?
A curmudgeon?
Nah, I'm a softy, but still older than dirt.


----------



## buspete

Not many pictures of me around here, I'm usually the one _behind_ the camera.

Here's my wife Wendy and I with our newborn daughter Caleigh in 2001, I've gotten a big greyer since then:










Here's me at a winter reenactment at the Fort at No. 4 here in New Hampshire, looking somewhat like a deranged Santa Claus:










and here is that little baby from the first picture today, at age 4:










I've got a hard drive full of pics of Caleigh and Wendy, and of course and embarassing amount of pictures of chickens, but hardly any of myself.


----------



## bumpus

.
No picture here;

But I'm just a big bearded gorgeous hunk of irresistible manliness, 
like you have never seen before, 
and there is more than enough of me to 
go around and around and around.

Also just like bigrockpile said;
I'm already been caught by my beautiful baby doll wife.

bumpus  
.


----------



## Brighid1971

This is me in all my fine glory, with the wearing o' the Dropkick Murphy's shirt and what-not...I know it's posted here on this site somewhere  I no longer have the long hair, it's cut to my shoulders. I am about 5'6" and a wee bit over 200lbs.


----------



## ozark_jewels

buspete said:


> and here is that little baby from the first picture today, at age 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a hard drive full of pics of Caleigh and Wendy, and of course and embarassing amount of pictures of chickens, but hardly any of myself.


I hear you, thats like me and the goats......lots of goat pictures, very few of me. That is a VERY beautiful little girl.


----------



## coventry49

I don't post very often, but I'm an avid reader. It's so good to be able to put faces with your names!

Here is my pic from a couple of years ago, with my two pups.

My pic on Yahoo


----------



## Marialys

Cornhusker said:


> Me?
> A curmudgeon?
> Nah, I'm a softy, but still older than dirt.


From your pic I would say we are about the same age... and *I* haven't reached "older than dirt" Yet.... 

RENEE


----------



## skruzich

Cornhusker said:


> Here's me and Gleanerl.
> Be nice.


Nice guns there corny.


----------



## skruzich

Boleyz said:


> What a pitiful little bass
> 
> Lovely kids though... :baby04:


I hear ya


----------



## Twogun

I have no pics of me on the puter so I scoured the net to find some that closley resemble me

Then: http://users3.ev1.net/~pugdad/MFF3/Guests2005/Roman1.jpg

Now: http://web.telia.com/~u15508742/ph.sittingbull2.jpg


----------



## Farmer Willy

Me? I'm one ruggedly handsome man. I kind of look a little like my dad and a little like my younger brothers. No, no, don't all of you ladies start to swooning. The Mrs. wouldn't want to be stepping around all of you to get to me.


----------



## albionjessica

That's my husband and I on our wedding day last July. We don't have any more recent pics... haven't been able to find the cord to our digital camera in about two years now. :shrug:

It's fun being able to put a face, or a backside , to people's names. I hope the mods don't lock this thread because it has so many pics on it.


----------



## Qwispea

The first one was taken July 23, 2003 in my garden..a very small corn patch about 25 feet long by 30 feet wide. Notice the corn is barely over waist high.

EDITED to Delete CornField Picture..will post another picture in newer post.

This next one was taken August 14, 2003..which was about 22 days later. Notice that now I cannot even reach the top of some of the corn.

EDITED to Delete CornField Picture..will post another picture in newer post.


Sorry I am unable to provide a better glimpse of the real me..but these are the only ones I could find. Because usually..the only pictures that get taken around here are the ones I take. I had my wife take these..so that I could have a "'comparative' record of sweet corn at different stages of growth". She does take a lot of pictures of the animals though!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Qwispea

Vera said:


> My best side, and a safer kind of picture for the worldwide web... :angel:



Vera..
..as much as my imagination envisions a very happy face on the other side of that hair..

..I'm gotta confess that my eyes are 'drawn' toward the contents of that bookcase! Those look like some vintage books!!!!


----------



## BrahmaMama

Okay...Okay.....

Here is the Mama with one of her Brahmas. Pardon the "scrunchy face", the sun you know!
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/BrahmaMama/BuffBrahmas010.jpg

This is me.
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/BrahmaMama/Meandwadeandstuff004.jpg

...I really hope the gooberment isn't after me.... :angel:


----------



## Bercado

Oceanrose said:


> PRettiest capitol I've ever been to. With the gardens and the design.
> 
> They sell blooming onions there on the 4th? See, I KNEW there was a reason to actually get out of the car for more than the fireworks show over the river... (hey car was air conditioned, I was a Seattle girl, y'all hush!)


Every year it is so hot that I usually leave before the fireworks start. I didn't go this last year, as I was moving. 

I always go into the Jefferson Landing place because it is cool in there. It is the basement/stable area where the air is cooler due to the limestone walls.


----------



## Bercado

Deranged Santa Clausâ¦You ain't kidding!


----------



## Terri

Me? I look Irish. SHORT Irish!

I am really a little of everything, and I SHOULD be a tallish brunette like my sisters, but I have red hair and freckles.


----------



## Melissa

FlaGal, post a picture of Mitch!

Matt, my husband has a friend named Matt and you could be his brother. Uncanny resemblance.

Keep posting everyone, try to keep the size small though.


----------



## Oceanrose

Bercado said:


> Every year it is so hot that I usually leave before the fireworks start. I didn't go this last year, as I was moving.
> 
> I always go into the Jefferson Landing place because it is cool in there. It is the basement/stable area where the air is cooler due to the limestone walls.


Jefferson landing is SO neat. We went and watched it in the parking garage in the airconditioned car  when it started, got out, ran, watched it, back to the car... It worked


----------



## longrider

this will have to do till i figure out a better way to put them on here.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/002_00a_edited.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/009_06a.jpg


http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/Northpole.jpg


----------



## Vera

Qwispea said:


> Vera..
> ..as much as my imagination envisions a very happy face on the other side of that hair..
> 
> ..I'm gotta confess that my eyes are 'drawn' toward the contents of that bookcase! Those look like some vintage books!!!!


They are. It's one of the benefits of buying a place with a ton of junk on/in it... there are some books from the 1800s, some classics, lots of books from the 40s, some Polish and Swedish books from the turn of the century - I'm in hog heaven with all of them, LOL! In this bookcase, they're stacked double. In the other bookcase, almost so. And I have several more boxes of books to sort and put up (when I get shelves to put them on).
Oh, and my front porch is getting papered with newsprint from 1942. Love the old stuff!


----------



## moopups

There was a picture of me at the original chat site, but it apparently is not there now, don't waste your time looking. Just imagine a human with crab sized hands (ratio) standing next to a 27 foot boat he had just taken down, sword between the gums, looking like your worst nightmare (or your day trail horse on smurfs or with a questionable parent).

The second entry will be Fla Gal hog tying a 27 foot gator, in 139 MPH winds during our last major hurricane, ignore the cast - it was a photo prop!

Anyone not realizing this is my version of humor needs to go review past versions of "Romper Room" on TV LAND net work.


----------



## Marialys

Wind in Her Hair said:


> alrightee, Marialys - so how old ARE you?
> 
> (on accounta I'm thinkin' we're all about the same age, too ...now Cabin Fever - he really IS older than dirt!)


I'm 40something. Scary thing is that I have (former) step-children in their late 30s and they have children in their teens who call me "gramma"... 

Renee


----------



## Reptyle

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Cabin Fever wants to know what she thought about him? hee hee



I know you didn't ask me but, I figured I'd jump in...If his hair were a little whiter he'd look just like I picture Santa Clause...only slimmer....The other posters daughter was right, btw... :dance:


----------



## michiganfarmer

Qwispea said:


> Vera..
> ..as much as my imagination envisions a very happy face on the other side of that hair..
> 
> ..I'm gotta confess that my eyes are 'drawn' toward the contents of that bookcase! Those look like some vintage books!!!!


Im glad you said it, cause I was thinkin' the same thing,lol


----------



## NJ Rich

Some people think I look like Richard Childress the NASCAR Team owner. My wife says, "I didn't marry you for your looks but your heart. I married her for both.  As of this past May we have been together 40 years. 

I still have my hair, very little gray and wear a size 48 jacket and 40 waist and I am 6 foot tall. I don't have any pictures to share and wouldn't know how to do it anyway. 

It is nice to have faces to go with the names. Thanks, NJ Rich :clap:


----------



## Matt Black

Fine. This is the one I caught _after_ that little one.   








[/IMG]


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Alright, you have me talked into it. Go to www.basdsb.org and then click on "Board Members" in the upper left corner. Next click on "Mr. Michael Smith" and there I am!


----------



## woodspirit

Matt Black said:


> Fine. This is the one I caught _after_ that little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


We call that *Bait*. 
I just noticed that Matt you look just like  see?  look


----------



## ET1 SS

longrider said:


> this will have to do till i figure out a better way to put them on here.
> 
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/002_00a_edited.jpg
> 
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/009_06a.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/longrider_2006/Northpole.jpg


Cool, what boat were you on?


----------



## Brighid1971

woodspirit said:


> We call that *Bait*.
> I just noticed that Matt you look just like  see?  look


LOL! You are so right! You look like this guy  but not this guy :dance:


----------



## xbob

This is me around 1974, kind of laid back.










This is a couple weeks ago (my how time flies) working on a raised bed.











Love seeing all the pictures *THANKS* /\/\/xb


----------



## Freya

Melissa said:


> http://static.flickr.com/42/123257312_e8ac7c2656_o.jpg
> 
> That is the picture that Chuck took of me when he and his family visited here earlier this spring. Only difference is that I now have new glasses.


My mental pic in my brain was that you had long brown hair, no glasses and a long denim jumper dress.  

We need a seperate thread to take a poll of what everyone's mental pic was of you!

Now I wonder what the hubby looks like? My mental pic is a rugged/lanky blond guy... :shrug:


----------



## Brighid1971

http://www.eveningnews.com/stories/2003/08/27/national/main570420.shtml

This would also be me...










I participated in the contest (I'd have to find the NJPMA's website to show me really sptiing crickets!), but this pic is me about two years ago spitting crickets in a "gross out" contest to win Eagles playoff tickets...


----------



## Ravenlost

Since several of you posted photos of your family I decided to do so as well. This is a photo of my son. He's a college student and will be 25 in October:










And this is my daughter on her wedding day two years ago. She is 23:










LOL...decided to throw in a photo of me and hubby on OUR wedding day two years ago. As you can see, it was a large fancy affair (NOT):


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

I'm warning you, this is life sized...it will be just like I'm getting ready to jump out of the computer at ya. (poor people) DD took the picture, she's 6.

And the next one is of my dh. Did you know that was how UPS is cutting down on their gas costs?


----------



## seedspreader

Matt Black said:


> Fine. This is the one I caught _after_ that little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Photoshop, gotta love it.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Matt Black said:


> Fine. This is the one I caught _after_ that little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hmmmm, you must be *really* strong.......look at those biceps.....steady as a rock.


----------



## Matt Black

Yep, strong like ox!


BTW, just in case, that picture is phony and I just made it since people were commenting on my baby bass! I figured everyone could tell that I just enlarged the same fish, but you never know and I don't want anyone to think I was seriously trying to decieve anyone. I would have spent a lot more time on it if that were the case! 

And yes, Photoshop CS rocks!


----------



## chris30523

Starting with the oldest -me-my neice- and my granddaughter about two weeks ago


----------



## Dixie

Matt Black, I'm ROFL at your fish story. I'll have to show this to my dh when he gets home from work, he'll love it. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## longrider

ET1 SS said:


> Cool, what boat were you on?




The USS Ray SSN-653, a fast boat out of Charleston, SC. Not that I saw much of it. at the time of my tour we were the most sea going boat in the navy and the most decorated. Hot shot captains with an eye on admiralty in their near future. By the time i was off every man on board that was married when i got on was devorced when i left. we called her "little black alcatraz."

I was a lowly Torpedoman of the 3rd class kind. Submarine Warfare Qualified to be sure but only because my Master Chief refuse to take his Boondockers out of my butt. I eventually qualified QMOW and SOOW. I loved the Sonar shack. I still cant believe they deleted the TM rate altogether. 

ET's are nice people, if you can pull them out of that airconditioned hole they sleep......errr.... work in! ..............rig for high speed transit!!!!


----------



## BrahmaMama

Ravenlost, your son looks like Johnny Depp!


----------



## TNHermit

I Know I'm well loved so here


----------



## sullen

This is me, 
http://web.njit.edu/~ss228/29-Statue of Liberty6.JPG

Or this one is really close, the nose is a little long but it looks just like me...http://www.paleothea.com/Gallery/AphroditeBronzeKnidos.html


----------



## skruzich

Michael W. Smith said:


> Alright, you have me talked into it. Go to www.basdsb.org and then click on "Board Members" in the upper left corner. Next click on "Mr. Michael Smith" and there I am!


Owww haven't seen a mullet like that in years!


----------



## sullen

You showed us that before, Mike...
I am on the web, too, I forgot....go to Grab.com http://www.grab.com/community/ and then find sullengirl, we are all there in our glory! Check out the rooster!


----------



## Ross

I looked for a decent picture honest, but Vera lead the way with hers so here ya go. Click on the thumbnail for a full sized picture of me and my little BC pup when she was about 6 months old. She's 2 yrs and 6 mos now and fully grown but I haven't changed much.


----------



## Vera

Ross said:


> I looked for a decent picture honest, but Vera lead the way with hers so here ya go. Click on the thumbnail for a full sized picture of me and my little BC pup when she was about 6 months old. She's 2 yrs and 6 mos now and fully grown but I haven't changed much.



Nice hair, Ross  but I have to ask: Are you saying that my picture is INdecent?? Full of classics as it is??


----------



## Ross

You want to know the first thing I noticed in your picture? The dog sleeping behind you. Thought it might be a Border Collie sleeping on a Price Club dog bed.


----------



## Hears The Water

Brighid1971 said:


> I participated in the contest (I'd have to find the NJPMA's website to show me really sptiing crickets!), but this pic is me about two years ago spitting crickets in a "gross out" contest to win Eagles playoff tickets...




So..... did you win the tickets? 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Vera

Ross said:


> You want to know the first thing I noticed in your picture? The dog sleeping behind you. Thought it might be a Border Collie sleeping on a Price Club dog bed.


Hehehe... Hunter is a Great Dane, and the dogbed is a Kirkland freebie that came with his foster sister and was too bulky to go with her to California. He loves it, but he prefers the couch.


----------



## Spinner

I'm still looking for my "good" side. 

Meantime: I'm short, skinny, and mean (just ask my kids, they'll tell ya! LOL)


----------



## dale

First is of me and the second one is my horse
hope you all like them especially my noble steed Dyamite









my horse


----------



## QBVII

My pic has been on the internet before ~ unfortunately, I have a troll from a board I used to post on about 2 years ago who has nothing better to do than follow me thru cyberspace.
When she finds a post made by me - especially one containing a picture - it somehow undergoes a metamorphasis and ends up on other forums with a "new look."

Anyone who is a regular poster here, I would be glad to give my pic to, but you'll need to PM me!


----------



## RACCOON

RedneckWoman said:


> Yall can print this pic off to put in your gardens to skeer the crows and critters away.


I THINK YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
CAN I HANG OUT IN YOUR CHICKEN COOP?


----------



## RACCOON

willow_girl said:


> Here I am ... this was taken today when I was dolled up for a graduation party!
> 
> (Psst! Hey guys ... I'm single again!)


 YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
CAN I LIVE IN YOUR CHICKEN COOP?


----------



## Matt Black

Smooth.

I bet they're fighting over you via PM right now.


----------



## trixiwick

sullen said:


> Or this one is really close, the nose is a little long but it looks just like me...http://www.paleothea.com/Gallery/AphroditeBronzeKnidos.html


Wow, that's quite the farmer tan you've got!


----------



## Brighid1971

Hears The Water said:


> So..... did you win the tickets?
> God bless you and yours
> Debbie


No--the human waffle did...  LOL

But it was still fun, and it made me remember why and how I had won the women's division the year before at our NJPMA "Bug Bowl"


----------



## trixiwick

OK, here is one of my favorite pictures of myself. I am at the anniversary party of the parents of a friend, and they are opening gifts. I am the one in the green shirt. Have you ever seen anyone so transparently bored in your whole life? 



That was a few years ago. Here is one of me and DH that is more recent (that's us on the right  ).


----------



## jill.costello

OK, OK, I give: here's My husband and I on our wedding day last September.

Ladies: you can LOOK, but no drooling!!!!!!
Guys: Drool all you want, but make sure it's over me, not DH!


----------



## Cornhusker

jill.costello said:


> OK, OK, I give: here's My husband and I on our wedding day last September.
> 
> Ladies: you can LOOK, but no drooling!!!!!!
> Guys: Drool all you want, but make sure it's over me, not DH!


It's been a rough morning at work, can I drool over the booze? 
(Edited to add........not taking anything away from the very nice looking couple, just one of those days)


----------



## Matt Black

trixiwick said:


> OK, here is one of my favorite pictures of myself. I am at the anniversary party of the parents of a friend, and they are opening gifts. I am the one in the green shirt. Have you ever seen anyone so transparently bored in your whole life?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a few years ago. Here is one of me and DH that is more recent (that's us on the right  ).



If I were articulate enough to say that you are attractive as well as clever and possessed of a sharp wit without it seeming as though I'm a stalker/pervert/wierdo, I would.


----------



## Cornhusker

Matt Black said:


> If I were articulate enough to say that you are attractive as well as clever and possessed of a sharp wit without it seeming as though I'm a stalker/pervert/wierdo, I would.


And his wife isn't bad either. :nerd:


----------



## trixiwick

Matt Black said:


> If I were articulate enough to say that you are attractive as well as clever and possessed of a sharp wit without it seeming as though I'm a stalker/pervert/wierdo, I would.










Gosh. I think you just did. Thanks! And I really like your, er, fish.









Corny, in your reference to the wedding photo earlier...it must be a heckuva day you're having, because that looks like a glass of water to me. :shrug: 

Forgot to say earlier: hisenthlay, you and your DH-to-be are a lovely couple and are going to have beautiful children...no rush or anything...


----------



## [email protected]

Me doing what I love best.
Beth
NW Ohio


----------



## hisenthlay

> Forgot to say earlier: hisenthlay, you and your DH-to-be are a lovely couple and are going to have beautiful children...no rush or anything...


 Thanks, trixi! We sure hope so! (now, where's that blushing smiley when you need it....) You and your DH look like a glowing young couple, too!


----------



## Hears The Water

Matt Black said:


> Smooth.
> 
> I bet they're fighting over you via PM right now.


OMG!!! I am so glad that I was not drinking anything when I read your reply, I think I would have blown it all over the computer!!! I am still chuckeling! Especially since Racoon didn't ask all of us single girls if he can live in our chicken coop!!! Man, I love this board!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Calico Katie

[email protected] said:


> Me doing what I love best.
> Beth
> NW Ohio



What a beautiful picture! You should have this enlarged and framed!


----------



## Cornhusker

trixiwick said:


> Gosh. I think you just did. Thanks! And I really like your, er, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corny, in your reference to the wedding photo earlier...it must be a heckuva day you're having, because that looks like a glass of water to me. :shrug:
> 
> Forgot to say earlier: hisenthlay, you and your DH-to-be are a lovely couple and are going to have beautiful children...no rush or anything...


It coulda been gin. :shrug:


----------



## milkstoolcowboy

OK, A few of the old-timer:

Me as a real youngun:











Me with my lovely wife of 50 years. She's the best:


----------



## milkstoolcowboy

A couple more of me:

Me as a hard-working youngster, up on the load of hay:










Me as an old man, with one of the farm cats. (Fellow old-timers will notice one antique (besides me) in the picture.)


----------



## trixiwick

Cornhusker said:


> It coulda been gin. :shrug:


It coulda been...but they look pretty happy to be gettin' married to me.  

Anyway, we all have those days sometimes. :buds:


----------



## woodspirit

Hears The Water said:


> OMG!!! I am so glad that I was not drinking anything when I read your reply, I think I would have blown it all over the computer!!! I am still chuckeling! Especially since Racoon didn't ask all of us single girls if he can live in our chicken coop!!! Man, I love this board!
> God bless you and yours
> Debbie


I think he finished choking his own chicken.


----------



## bumpus

[email protected] said:


>



Ain't that an eye catcher :nerd: 
I could look at one of those all day long
You know beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. :shrug: 
But she would never ever consider me.

NO NO NO :nono: Get your mind right now.

I don't believe She would never ever consider me :Bawling: 
a buying that one team of fine lovely ponies *for half price.*  

By the way I don't need 
that other thing in the picture either.

The Plow, The Plow, The Plow  


bumpus.


----------



## Cornhusker

Milky
Nice pics, and a sweet looking lady. :cowboy:


----------



## milkstoolcowboy

Cornhusker,

You have a lovely wife as well, and it looks like you could handle some bales and do a good day's work.


----------



## Melissa

Here is Cale's picture:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerholton/122713089/in/set-72057594097873785/


----------



## Melissa

BTW, my house pics are in this set too, if anyone has not seen them.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Milk, loved your pics!! Everyone on here is so pleasant looking!! Melissa, your house pics make me drool, which is not good for the keyboard!! :angel:


----------



## Rockin'B

Melissa said:


> BTW, my house pics are in this set too, if anyone has not seen them.


Very, very impressive. 

Congrats on a fine homestead.


----------



## Crystal H

Hoping I did this right . If not.. sorry for the waste of time. These are pics of our place and a family photo and one of me at a friends wedding. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mitwif2b/album?.dir=/72a4&.src=ph&.tok=phmcHEFBTSNX1aYb

Crystal


----------



## RACCOON

Matt Black said:


> Smooth.
> 
> I bet they're fighting over you via PM right now.


 Thanks Matt Black and blue for your quick response.
Are you sick? Reason I ask is, sunglasses,no hair,and your so puny,
man you need to put some muscle on you look a little wimpy.
[deleted] my left arm is bigger then your whole body.
My exwife left some 6 lbs weights ,you can have them if you want


----------



## Ravenlost

BrahmaMama said:


> Ravenlost, your son looks like Johnny Depp!


LOL...I'll have to tell him that. He's also been told he looks like Jack White of The White Stripes. 

He's here visiting right now. Two weeks ago he was given a free ticket to Dallas to be in a sitcom pilot. Not sure if anything will come of it, but he looked like a natural in the clip I saw. Best thing about the trip was he got to hang out with his sister (she lives just north of Ft. Worth).


----------



## cjb

I'm usually on the goat forum so most won't know who I am. Here I am with my gorgeous wife, then my two youngest kids.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g152/cjb2/tiffandcliff.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g152/cjb2/Goat-06-EE-with-Carmelles.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## cjb

Oops - trying again:


----------



## cjb

ps - I should have said "my two youngest kids with my two other youngest kids"..


----------



## Bercado

milkstoolcowboy said:


> A couple more of me:
> 
> Me as a hard-working youngster, up on the load of hay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as an old man, with one of the farm cats. (Fellow old-timers will notice one antique (besides me) in the picture.)


Well, my guess is that it has to be the corn thing. What is the antique?


----------



## seedspreader

RACCOON said:


> Thanks Matt Black and blue for your quick response.
> Are you sick? Reason I ask is, sunglasses,no hair,and your so puny,
> man you need to put some muscle on you look a little wimpy.
> [deleted] my left arm is bigger then your whole body.
> My exwife left some 6 lbs weights ,you can have them if you want


My money's on Matt...


----------



## Cornhusker

Bercado said:


> Well, my guess is that it has to be the corn thing. What is the antique?


I was gonna guess the tractor, but i can't see enough of it to tell much besides it's a John Deere. :shrug:


----------



## Cornhusker

RACCOON said:


> Thanks Matt Black and blue for your quick response.
> Are you sick? Reason I ask is, sunglasses,no hair,and your so puny,
> man you need to put some muscle on you look a little wimpy.
> [deleted] my left arm is bigger then your whole body.
> My exwife left some 6 lbs weights ,you can have them if you want


I must have missed where you posted your picture?


----------



## Bercado

It's not the electric meter or pole, I know those too well.


----------



## KindredSpirit

Here's a picture of my dear daughter I am always talking about. She is starting college in the fall!










I have some of hubby on a disc somewhere and none of me. I will try to post those this weekend.


----------



## ET1 SS

KindredSpirit said:


> Here's a picture of my dear daughter I am always talking about. She is starting college in the fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of hubby on a disc somewhere and none of me. I will try to post those this weekend.


Oh my Gawd, WOW!!!

I mean rather, she looks very nice.


----------



## KindredSpirit

ET1 SS said:


> Oh my Gawd, WOW!!!
> 
> I mean rather, she looks very nice.


LOL! Thank you, DD will appreciate people thinking she is pretty. She's still at that age where she doesn't see it. But you should see my DH, daughter and I at the store. Guys look at daughter, husband/daddy glares at guys!


----------



## woodspirit

RACCOON said:


> Thanks Matt Black and blue for your quick response.
> Are you sick? Reason I ask is, sunglasses,no hair,and your so puny,
> man you need to put some muscle on you look a little wimpy.
> [deleted] my left arm is bigger then your whole body.
> My exwife left some 6 lbs weights ,you can have them if you want


Those things may be true but he's got a really nice bass!


----------



## milkstoolcowboy

Bercado,
You were correct. The ten-ear corn drying spike is the antique. Much more common to see drying spikes on two 2" by 4" nailed together. You hung these from the rafters of corn cribs.

Cornhusker: The tractor (JD 4840) is 24 years old, so still new in my eyes.


----------



## [email protected]

Calico Katie said:


> What a beautiful picture! You should have this enlarged and framed!


Calico Kate
Thanks, its my screen saver on my computer, it helps me get through the day knowing what I get to go home to at the end of the day.
Beth


----------



## GoatLove

This is my first post! I have been learning ALOT from this board, and now I am finally a member- Here I am....


----------



## Jerngen

Hello Goatlove and welcome!


----------



## GoatLove

Thank you! I am very excited to be part of such diverse group of people. :dance:


----------



## KindredSpirit

GoatLove said:


> This is my first post! I have been learning ALOT from this board, and now I am finally a member


Welcome GoatLove, glad to have you here. This board is fun and addicting!!


----------



## GoatLove

Thanks Kindrid-I feel very welcomed. I know what you mean by addicting- I am on here all the time!


----------



## Bercado

milkstoolcowboy said:


> Bercado,
> You were correct. The ten-ear corn drying spike is the antique. Much more common to see drying spikes on two 2" by 4" nailed together. You hung these from the rafters of corn cribs.
> 
> Cornhusker: The tractor (JD 4840) is 24 years old, so still new in my eyes.




How long would it take the corn to dry and how many of those things did a person have. I would think that it would take many and would be quite time consuming. What type of corn crib was it, a wooden building, a section of a barn, or a freestanding bin made of heavy gauge wire?


----------



## milkstoolcowboy

Bercado,

Much more common to use the long 2x4's with spikes, as they held many more ears. (I think we have about 40 of these ten and twelve ear spikes still left.) Keep in mind these were your seed ears (corn that you were going to plant the following year), so this predated the use of hybrids. When picking the corn by hand, you usually had a small box on the side of the triple box where you placed the biggest ears, which you typically saved for your seed ears. 

These ears would dry down over winter and these spikes would hang from wires from the top of the crib or granary, keeping them out of the reach of mice and rats. Then, you'd shell them out in the spring before planting.

We stored the rest of the ear corn in wooden cribs or in a pile made with snow fence. Grind it for feed over winter or shell it, but would typically feed all of it before the next fall.


----------



## NCGirl

This is a picture taken a few years back on a hike in the NC Mountains.


----------



## woodspirit

Can Raccoon live in your chicken coop?


----------



## WildernesFamily

trixiwick said:


> That was a few years ago. Here is one of me and DH that is more recent (that's us on the right  ).


You make a cute couple  

Now.. is it just me or does that look like yummy chocolate frosting/glazing in that picture or what!?  Hm. Wonder if I have any cake mix.. 

Edited to add: My 5 yo dd says it looks like they're in chocolate mousse. Maybe it's *not* just me!


----------



## Bercado

Now.. is it just me or does that look like yummy chocolate frosting/glazing in that picture or what!? :rolleyes: Hm. Wonder if I have any cake mix.. :p
Edited to add: My 5 yo dd says it looks like they're in chocolate mousse. Maybe it's *not* just me! :D[/QUOTE said:


> What the hell are you saying?


----------



## seedspreader

Bercado said:


> What the hell are you saying?


Umm, the top of the cave looks like frosting, more correctly what the heck are you thinking??? LOL.


----------



## Bink

milkstoolcowboy said:


> A couple more of me:
> 
> Me as a hard-working youngster, up on the load of hay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as an old man, with one of the farm cats. (Fellow old-timers will notice one antique (besides me) in the picture.)



You've kept the smile, that's for sure.


----------



## Bercado

Sorry, big missunderstanding.


----------



## Becca65

I posted a few days ago a pic of both my girls, and a pic of me also.. But i have to share a pic of my oldest without her braces, she just got them off today, they look sooo nice  :dance: 

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/rebeccabecca_2006/nobraces4.jpg


----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## KindredSpirit

Petunia40 said:


> I posted a few days ago a pic of both my girls, and a pic of me also.. But i have to share a pic of my oldest without her braces, she just got them off today, they look sooo nice  :dance:
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/rebeccabecca_2006/nobraces4.jpg


Tell your daughter she has a very pretty smile. There's nothing like when they get those braces off!


----------



## Becca65

KindredSpirit said:


> Tell your daughter she has a very pretty smile. There's nothing like when they get those braces off!



Thanks Kindred  I will tell her you said so..


----------



## skruzich

NCGirl said:


> This is a picture taken a few years back on a hike in the NC Mountains.


Is that natoolah river?


----------



## WildernesFamily

Petunia40 said:


> Thanks Kindred  I will tell her you said so..


Petunia, tell her from me too, she's beautiful! I had to search for the other pic you posted, such lovely girls you have


----------



## Matt Black

woodspirit said:


> Can Raccoon live in your chicken coop?


You better watch it or you'll get a nasty, vaguely threatening PM...


----------



## trixiwick

WildernesFamily said:


> You make a cute couple
> 
> Now.. is it just me or does that look like yummy chocolate frosting/glazing in that picture or what!?  Hm. Wonder if I have any cake mix..
> 
> Edited to add: My 5 yo dd says it looks like they're in chocolate mousse. Maybe it's *not* just me!


Thanks kindly!

And it isn't just you - the people who map out caves like this give the different features names, and many of them are chocolate-oriented. Great minds think alike!


----------



## NCGirl

skruzich said:


> Is that natoolah river?



Nope, Linville Falls. There is a hundred-fifty foot waterfall behind us which you can't see.


----------



## RACCOON

Matt Black said:


> You better watch it or you'll get a nasty, vaguely threatening PM...


 I'm Sorry BOYS,I just want to be your best friend.


----------



## Patty0315

NCGirl

Is the dog Czech ? He looks very much like my male from Czech.

Patty


----------



## Cabin Fever

Can you believe that this thread has gotten 9,000 hits!!!!


----------



## NCGirl

Patty0315 said:


> NCGirl
> 
> Is the dog Czech ? He looks very much like my male from Czech.
> 
> Patty


Nope, all west german working lines. A Yoschy von der DÃ¶llenwiese Daugther. She does have the huge head and bone of the East German and Czech dogs and is often mistaken for such.


----------



## mamagoose

Me on left and DH (second picture down)

www.bchboergoats.homestead.com

edited to add: I was having a bad hair day!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

cjb said:


> ps - I should have said "my two youngest kids with my two other youngest kids"..



All four of them are beautiful!!


----------



## cast iron

Waiting on pre-grid, about 8 minutes from the start engines command for my race group.


----------



## HeatherDriskill

I don't know how to post pics and I don't feel like figuring it out right now, but if you would like to know what I look like, you can visit my myspace page. Here ya go:

http://www.myspace.com/heatherdriskill


----------



## Marilyn in CO

I don't know how to post a picture here, need my kids to show me. I look like Julia Louis Dreyfus, the older version with glasses.LOL Curly(but I straighten it) long brown hair with blond highlights, black rimmed little glasses, blue eyes, round face and a shape like a gramma who enjoys food but still wears tight jeans and looks fairly decent.LOL


----------



## kidsngarden

You guys did all that yourself??? Oh man, it's so nice! What's it sided with?

kids


----------



## jnap31

Cabin Fever said:


> Can you believe that this thread has gotten 9,000 hits!!!!


Amazing I guess it will break the records I dont see any signs of a slow down. Guess we all want to know what are virtual friends look like. My roomate could help me post a photo probably but this shaven face is not the real me.


----------



## Xandras_Zoo

NCGirl said:


> This is a picture taken a few years back on a hike in the NC Mountains.


Du hast einen schonen hund!!!

LOL my attempt at German. Really, though, he is beautiful. German shepherds are my FAVORITE dogs. If I could I'd have a bunch. As it is my parents won't let me have even one. :Bawling: 

Are you involved in Schutzhund?


----------



## Twogun

NCGirl said:


> This is a picture taken a few years back on a hike in the NC Mountains.


That picture reminds me of the movie "Quest For Fire" from back in the 80's. The scene is: a few of the Neandrathal women were down at the creek washing clothes, when a few of th Neandrathall men (from another tribe) were scouting their territory. If anyone has seen the movie they would know what happens next. It is hillarius! In the pre- Political Correctness society, of course.


----------



## j.r. guerra in s. tx.

scary Scary *SCARY!*


----------



## NCGirl

Xandras_Zoo said:


> Are you involved in Schutzhund?


see my link below, you will have to copy and paste


----------



## seedspreader

Cabin Fever said:


> Can you believe that this thread has gotten 9,000 hits!!!!


And yet not too many pictures... c'mon y'all, if we put it on the line so should you!


----------



## seedspreader

Bump...


::echo::


----------



## littledoe

Qwispea....you are my long lost twin  

Love those goats, eh? 
You guys are awesome. Lot's of lovely people on here. I don't have a pic of me in my digital camera. I'll try to get a decent one.

Malissa


----------



## ThreeJane

On a good day:


----------



## Misty

follow the link, my husband and I are the first picture on the page. 
www.geocities.com/buckshotboers2003


----------



## seedspreader

Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.


----------



## Misty

oh great, it exceeded transfer limit...


----------



## Qwispea

Here is a very recent closeup of me at the computer.

Edited to remove link to photo..been up nearly 2 days..which is long enough. Going back now to my very private internet-self.


----------



## seedspreader

whew, good thing I have got a widescreen!!!


----------



## Becca65

WOW Q that's a very very close up pic


----------



## Misty

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.


It seems to be working now.


----------



## seedspreader

buckshotboers said:


> It seems to be working now.


Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.

D'oh, got it again.


----------



## mama2littleman

Woo Hoo! We broke 10,000 hits! Wow, you guys sure don't mess around.

I have to say, thank you all for posting your pics. Some of you look exactly as I envisioned. Others, as I suspected, I was way off base on. 

Either way, it's great to place a face with a name!

Nikki


----------



## Becca65

I agree, it's fun to put names with pics..


----------



## woodspirit

Hey Q, My monitor needs a shave now, thanks.


----------



## Misty

now it looks like it is back up...
www.geocities.com/buckshotboers2003


----------



## albionjessica

Wow! I can't believe all the hits this thread has gotten so far! And I'm surprised that there are so many people out there who are willing to talk about other people's pictures, but not brave enough to show their own face. :shrug: Oh well. 

Nice to meet your faces, everyone!


----------



## albionjessica

buckshotboers said:


> now it looks like it is back up...
> www.geocities.com/buckshotboers2003


Ever thought of starting up a free photobucket account? Geocities is just so annoying! What with the constant ads and the limited bandwidth. 

Still says page unavailable.


----------



## Kitty Kaley

Here are some of me...I like the pics everyone has posted so far 

These were taken yesterday, right before my cousin's wedding:
















And this was taken yesterday morning at about...11 AM


----------



## NorthernWoods

...


----------



## NorthernWoods

...


----------



## Cabin Fever

j.r. guerra in s. tx. said:


> scary Scary *SCARY!*


j.r.!!!! How the heck are you? Where ya been hole'n up?


----------



## skruzich

NCGirl said:


> Nope, Linville Falls. There is a hundred-fifty foot waterfall behind us which you can't see.


That sounds like its over by brevard. There was a series of waterfalls that ran through a big camp called the wilds, and the last falls was 150' waterfall. 
Used to go there ever summer


----------



## Fla Gal

Kitty Kaley said:


> Here are some of me...


Sweetheart, in the first two pictures you look tired and allergic to something. I know that getting ready for a wedding can be tiring but with the reddening around your eyes I wonder if you're allergic to food of some type... wheat, peanuts? Maybe ragweed, critters or synthetic fragrances? In the third picture the glasses hide the reddening of your eyes.

You're such a sweet and beautiful young lady. If you're allergic to something I hope you find out sooner, not later. Thanks for sharing your pictures. You're a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

Ok this is me about a year ago


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fla Gal said:


> Sweetheart, in the first two pictures you look tired and allergic to something. I know that getting ready for a wedding can be tiring but with the reddening around your eyes I wonder if you're allergic to food of some type... wheat, peanuts? Maybe ragweed, critters or synthetic fragrances? In the third picture the glasses hide the reddening of your eyes.
> 
> You're such a sweet and beautiful young lady. If you're allergic to something I hope you find out sooner, not later. Thanks for sharing your pictures. You're a beautiful young lady.


Cats.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

I was finally able to put my mug up. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cornhusker

Bump


----------



## seedspreader

Travis in Louisiana said:


> I was finally able to put my mug up. Enjoy!!


All I know is I want that screen behind you... whoa!


----------



## Matt Black

Here's one I posted on another board once. I got called everything from "Serial Killer" to "Deliverance Boy"!


----------



## MOJILL

Great.

Now I can't stop humming "dueling banjos"


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Neither "Serial Killer" nor "Deliverance Boy" plays with that cutie pie showing up in the lower right hand portion of the photo.


----------



## Speciallady




----------



## ET1 SS

Took me a while to find it, but here is one taken of my last job, doing Law Enforcement in Italy:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/gyoung09/4b4a9271.jpg


----------



## Westwood

Out of focus, but Dennis on the left Don on the right.


----------



## Fla Gal

ET1 SS said:


> Took me a while to find it, but here is one taken of my last job, doing Law Enforcement in Italy:


Oh my... you clean up real good! What a nice looking young man you are.


----------



## Fla Gal

Hey Dennis, you just don't look the same without your hat! At least you still have your moustache!


----------



## Boleyz

Here's my 2 Youngest Kids...Daughter 5 - Son 7









Here's the cover of Last July's Creating Keepsakes Magazine...My Daughter on the Cover









Here's me and my oldest honor's grad on our way to the Prom...Classic Camaro is a buddy's...







</h3>


----------



## KatW

Here is a photo of me taken two weeks ago while we were camping at Swan Lake in Ferry County, WA.









DH Ryan with our female Rat Terrier, Poppy Seed.









And, nothing to with what we look like or homesteading just a beautiful site. Swan Lake in the early morn.


----------



## ET1 SS

Fla Gal said:


> Oh my... you clean up real good! What a nice looking young man you are.


Well thank you, maam.

I have been letting my beard grow since then, I am not entirely okay with the job we had to do over there, yet. Someday I will be ready to see that face again.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## QBVII

I'll see you that handsome and raise you a good-lookin'

LOL :baby04: :baby04: :baby04:


----------



## QBVII

Ozarkquilter46, you're very pretty!
The others, also. :baby04:


----------



## suzfromWi




----------



## suzfromWi

sorry thats so huge. photobucket is sposed to resize them....


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Me, setting the table for Christmas dinner.


----------



## seedspreader

Where's the snow???


----------



## Cheryl in SD

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Where's the snow???


This is SD, it was 65 that day! We only get snow for Christmas on odd numbered years and that was in Dec. 2004. I haven't changed much.


----------



## simpleman

I use to say that I looked liked a cross between Steve Austin the wrestler and the hunchback of Notre Dame. But, I have been working out more and have shaved my head. I look more like the guy whom plays The Thing in the Fantastic Four movie.

Ernest


----------



## jnap31

ET1 SS said:


> Took me a while to find it, but here is one taken of my last job, doing Law Enforcement in Italy:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/gyoung09/4b4a9271.jpg


I am not looking I like your beard and dont want to see ya with out it.


----------



## Qwispea

This has been an excellent thread..and as others have said..it is such a pleasure to be able to put a face with a name. 

Still waiting for a pic of jnap though!


----------



## ET1 SS

Yeah Jnap whats up?


----------



## Qwispea

ET1 SS said:


> Yeah Jnap whats up?



Could it be that he doesn't want anyone to see his horns and tail.. ???


   


"Sorry could not resist. here os you know it was only in jest"


----------



## Cornhusker

simpleman said:


> I use to say that I looked liked a cross between Steve Austin the wrestler and the hunchback of Notre Dame. But, I have been working out more and have shaved my head. I look more like the guy whom plays The Thing in the Fantastic Four movie.
> 
> Ernest


I shave my head too, and like to think it looks good.
Then my son called me Uncle Fester........................  
I may never recover.


----------



## Jennifer Brewer

i don't know how to post a picture.

I'm really short, young, and just had a baby so I am a little overweight. Brown hair and eyes with tan skin.

I've got tons of pictures just don't know how to get one up of me and kids.


----------



## jnap31

Qwispea said:


> Could it be that he doesn't want anyone to see his horns and tail.. ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sorry could not resist. here os you know it was only in jest"


LOL I will ask my roomate to help me post one when I get a chance, though it does not look like the real me as I dont have a beard now and I cut my hair really short once bi-weekly to make the army happy.


----------



## Guest

Better late than never..I had to learn how to post photos online..

Here's one taken by my DIL 6/26/06.


----------



## Westwood

Hey Lesley! :cowboy:


----------



## elliemaeg

boleyz--The children are lovely! Everyone--so far---( > : have been good lookin family lovin folks. The kind you would want as neighbors. It's been fun seeing you all!


----------



## Boleyz

elliemaeg said:


> boleyz--The children are lovely! Everyone--so far---( > : have been good lookin family lovin folks. The kind you would want as neighbors. It's been fun seeing you all!


I am proud of my wife and kids....I've been blessed beyond measure...


----------



## Guest

LOL..Hi Dennis!


----------



## Bwana

Well, this is more than just a shameless bump, I'd also like to ask all of you who originally posted pics and somehow moved them from their linked locations to fix them, PLEASE!

I had run accross this thread a while back and it took a while to find it, specifically Vera's pic (of her books!  ) and now bostonlesley's pic is missing and I never got to see it yet! :grump: 

As soon as those are fixed, I'll post mine... :nana: 

Dave


----------



## Vera

Dave, I had to delete the picture of my - books - to make room for bug pics on the remote photo site. But I wanna see BostonLesley too! Lesley? Pretty please??


----------



## PyroDon

well you have only your selves to blame  
Here we are the whole family
Myself and wife Scorpio also a picture of the princesses Kammy and Kassy


----------



## Becca65

Pretty little girls don!!


----------



## vicker

I'm 6'2 around 180lbs and my hair used to be light brown but it's mostly grey now, and very thick and wavy, so I keep it short. I have hazzel eyes with a little crinkling around the corners. Long legs and arms and no butt. I Don't have much whiskers, never have had a beard or mustache. My wife says I'm very sexy. that's good enough for me


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

well, I dont have the capabilities to post a photo now, but 5'3", 115#, mid length straight brown hair, small, thin, and small, tough as nails, 29


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

So many posts ..... very few pictures! lol ..... <makes it really hard to browse! lol> 

Woodsmokeinherhair! 




(it's really me! lol .... back before the 4-wheeler got stolen)


My son and his rabbits earlier this summer right before we took the rabbits to auction  ....


----------



## suburbanite

Pyro, renaissanced out like that you remind me of "The Princess Bride"

"My name is Inigro Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!"


----------



## PyroDon

Petunia40 
Thank you . they are spoiled rotton little darlings. More likely partly my fault 
Mom works nights so dad had to deal with all the nightmares teething and other late night emergancies. By the way monsters are afraid of cats and dogs cause kitties scratch them up and dogs eat up all the monsters. Thunder and lightning are God shooting fireworks. Hey it worked  

suburbanite
I'll have to watch the movie again.
When we were on our honeymoon in the bahamas there was a group of french girls convinced I was some rock star (guess everyone with long curly hair is a rock star  ) They followed us around asking for autographs. My wife nearly died laughing.


----------



## blhmabbott

Wonderful thread! Guess I'll add my mugshot to the mix. This was taken a few years ago, but I haven't changed any...everyone says I still look the same as when I graduaged high school. Warning though: it's taken before coffee has been consumed! 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chatgirl3252001/detail?.dir=d90e&.dnm=5801.jpg&.src=ph

It's wonderful to finally be able to put a face with all the names!
Heather


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This is me about 10 years ago. Now Im more grey but not much else has changed


----------



## mtnhighgirl

Here's us last week at a music festival:


----------



## Sparticle

I can only see about a 10th of the photos and it drives me nuts. all these comments about these wonderful pictures and I can't see them - urgh. I'll post this week when I get a minute.


----------



## tallpines

Me and DH with 5 of the 7 grandchildren.


----------



## Guest

My goodness..I put mine back up there by request..LOL..


----------



## Vera

bostonlesley said:


> My goodness..I put mine back up there by request..LOL..


YAY!! Hi Lesley


----------



## Guest

Hi Vera..

Waving at you from humid-hair-frizzing Missouri..LOL


----------



## sssarawolf

ummm i feel like i break cameras these days
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/sssarawolf/Vacation/2a80de82.jpg


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Where is your picture taken at sss? It looks far more exotic than what we have in MO.


----------



## navygirl

Okay, I lost 65 pounds and dyed my hair back to its natural color...








And this is my rockin' son.


----------



## Chas in Me

This thread has been so much fun. I am sorry I don't have the know-how to use this technology as well as others do, so I can post a photo.


----------



## cheryl-tx

(Hope this works)
Me and one of my son after his graduation in 2004, so, I still look the same, just 2 years older and more gray hair................. :help:


----------



## woodvale

My computer skills are pathetic so I don't know how to post pics. But There are some not very good ones on one of our company websites. I am demonstrating a self-defense key ring I designed. The site is Saintjosephindustries.com. Go to the double-strike pic. Then in the lower right corner are some demo pics. I am the obviously older guy, the younger guy is one of my students. This is not a solicit to sell, we have not went forward with marketing or anything. Only pics I have on computer.


----------



## Farmer K

This is me with our tiny puppy (from July 2006):


----------



## Sparticle

Farmer K said:


> This is me with our tiny puppy (from July 2006):


I love your picture. The color of your dress is one of my favorites and I love the little puppy. I'm finally getting around to doing this. I've been going non-stop inside and outside for the last 4 weeks. So, here's me giving a tour through the woods to a guest from India. It's in a little space that is natually clear and would be good for camping:










I don't know if it's appropriate to post a blog address where I have more pictures of me, so I won't right now. Seeing everyone's photos inspired me to try to find some that represented me. Everyone has so many sides to themselves and I wanted to try to find photos that represented some. I don't have any tilling or digging holes and trenches or any of the big heavy stuff because if I'm not alone doing the work, anyone else around is hopefully helping.


----------



## dcross

http://www.bigpumpkins.com/Diary/DiaryViewOne.asp?eid=51532

Me and mah corn.


----------



## titansrunfarm

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=612122251930_852017284107


----------



## Cindy in NY

Here's a pic of DH & I after a carriage ride through Central Park during our honeymoon about 16 years ago. I only wear the top hat on special occasions!


----------



## 2horses

Love the pics! Here's me on my 1949 Ford 8N, Mabel. I was mowing when my horse pasture still had grass....










And me at my housewarming (with a mouthful of food) a couple of weekends ago. That's my cousin in the background.










And my avatar shot...










Pam  <------------ likes the tractor pic best....


----------



## Vera

Revised self-portrait (books exchanged for interest in photographic perfection):










Pam, you look like you had a great time at your housewarming party! What were you eating??


----------



## Sparticle

wow vera that's a cool shot. I saw that other people posted blog addresses. So here's one with just a few of my pictures. This thread inspired me to gather my own photos together because I'm always at a loss to find one when I need it. So I finally got around to creating a folder on my computer with some pics of me and put them on this blog. I thought this would be a nice start for myself as well to start blogging the progress out here on the property, but of course I have taken no time to do that yet. That would require going to the store for batteries for the camera and I hate to drive into town just for that. So, here are some old and not so old pics. There's one with water up to my knees showing the flooding right after I moved in.

deleted link...all the talk on the board of cyber stalking (I could only read a few of those ugly posts) I thought I'd better take this link down.


----------



## HorseMom

Well I had a lot of red X and dead links, but I'll post one of me any way.









This was 2 years ago at my wedding. I'm 40Ldb heavier and 4 1/2 months pregnant, LOL. This is the second attempt at getting a pic on DH Paint stallion, The first time I slid off cause my dress was slick :hobbyhors Much to my dissapointment NOBODY got a picture of me fallinf off!!!
Heidi


----------



## longrider

bump


----------



## ruby_jane

Okay, it's really me










But I have longer, black hair and I stopped doing this (spitting crickets...LONG story  )--


----------



## Rae Jean

LOL ruby jane!

longrider :d


----------



## chickenista

Here is me, DH and DS at the stroke of midnight New Year's Eve 2007. That would explain the rough looking kid. (No explanation for us..wink, wink..not celebrating, no, not us.)
We take a pic every year at midnight. It's great. We sarted when DS was 5 weeksold or so... sigh. Time.


----------



## silentcrow

Pic of me can be found here, but it's from earlier in the year.


http://www.myspace.com/silentcrow01


----------



## Still Learning

This is a neat thread! Here is a pic of me from a few months ago (if I can make it work!). 












~Ashley


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooh I forgot all about this thread.... thanks for the bump.. its fun. kinda like when you see a pic of your favorite radio DJ. lol sometimes they look like you think they would.. other times... ""WHAT!?!?!?!?" lol


----------



## longrider

Rae Jean said:


> LOL ruby jane!
> 
> longrider :d


lol....therapy, you need therapy


----------



## oldgaredneck

Me and my beautiful blushing bride of 18 years and counting....


----------



## patnewmex

Me and Tom, married 17 years. 

Pat


----------



## Rae Jean

longrider said:


> lol....therapy, you need therapy


who told??? :lonergr:


----------



## matt_man

Me, Hubby and the kids....new arrival due in March.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Hope I don't break your monitor.


----------



## Shepherd

Well here's one of DH & I at the office:


----------



## Sassylady

Ok, I'll add mine. This photo was taken 2 weeks ago at a twice yearly business dinner that I attend. 
Prefer jeans and t-shirt most of the time though.


----------



## longrider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'll probably regret this later, but this is me about 10 years ago, Not much has changed except my hair is turning platinum blonde for some reason. Just your typical old Hippie:


----------



## giraffe_baby

Here is my DH and one of his deer last year... and then one of him last month 


















This is me almost a year ago now ( GEE can you tell i like giraffe's?)









Here is my DD's funny sides! * no really if i let them they probably would do it*









Here they are playing nice!


----------



## BasicLiving

Me and my husband, in front of the old cabin on our property:










Me and a great-neice feeding the goats at my parent's place:


----------



## ruby_jane

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'll probably regret this later, but this is me about 10 years ago, Not much has changed except my hair is turning platinum blonde for some reason. Just your typical old Hippie:


Oh wow...I absolutely love it    (Shhhh, don't tell my bald husband LOL)


----------



## HeatherDriskill

I had to take this dumb pic at work one day. That's me though!


----------



## thequeensblessing

Bouncenhumble and I, taken on Easter of 2007.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Me and my beloved last June at his high school graduation (I think I've posted this one before?)

Anyway....

Again for some of you...










He's now a 5th year High School Senior participating in the Exchange Program in England. I sure miss him...


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

me and my dw








my almost 7 month old








my almost 15 yo dd going to homecoming








my ds on left who is 18 he is 16 in this pic


----------



## freeinalaska

Here's me and our little ones last December.


----------



## Oggie

Here's one of me that my wife took last week:


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Oooooooooooooh, *Hoooooooooonnnney*...

*shaking head in sadness*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Here is me, oh, summer before last... I like it 'cause I am at Fenway... Go Sox!









And that is me on the right....


----------



## michiganfarmer

matt_man said:


> Me, Hubby and the kids....new arrival due in March.


I LOVE family pictures like yours


----------



## wy_white_wolf

DSS and I at Bristol last fall


----------



## patnewmex

Wind in Her Hair said:


> LOVED the bathtub shot - tells me alot about the two of you! hee hee
> (So just who do you ask to take pics of you and your husband in the bathtub?)


Oh MAN is that a story! Hubby wanted to go winter camping. (I AM from Northern Wisc, right on the tip of Lake Superior, but WINTER camping?) He wanted to do it during that week between Xmas and New Years because we had some time off of work. Don't mind that that is my BIRTHDAY WEEK and winter camping is...well, I'd LIKE to think I'm adventerous. So, I went with. We rented a truck, took the tent, and I mean we camped in the snow on the side of the road or in the woods.

The morning of my birthday he very appropriately gave me two lovely gifts that ony a woman could love WHILE winter camping. A bottle of Patrone Silver (wicked smooth tequila, top shelf) and my traditional "birthday cake", a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream. 

That night we headed from the Northern NM mountains to CIVILIZATION! We ended up in Silver City, he found the DEEPEST, most luxurious bathtub in town and rented that room.

He took the pictures on the tripod with timer. About 2 minutes after that photo was taken I was IN THE TUB with hot sudsy water and my "birthday cake". 

A woman just wants a bath and little HOOCH on her birthday, in the middle of a winter camping/no water/shower/bath week.

I still have fond memories of that week.


----------



## NickieL

Here I am. I was under attack by rampaging dinos.


----------



## Heidi's_Goats

Just thought I would add a couple:








Just finished hosting my parents 25th Wedding Anniversary Pig Roast. Very Happy. *L*.....and 








6 months pregnant with Charity and just had to have that cake.


----------



## Spinner

I don't have any new pics, but this was me a long time ago. I was setting on one of dad's plow horses. The horse was named Bird, and the other horse was named Dan. I must not have been a good rider, notice that dad was holding onto my foot. LOL The other pic was my birthday, the baby doll was my birthday present.


----------



## Songbird

I have lots of pics, but I don't know how to post them. So a brief description of me - I am 5'4" with shoulder length blondish brown hair with grey streaks and hazel eyes. I am told that I look real good for just turning 50.  Not that I think so though!


----------



## longrider

Posting pics instructions are under the "Computers" forum in a sticky by Kung. take a gander and see if it works out for you.


----------



## HeatherDriskill

Too cute Nickie


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Here's hoping this works, I'm the one in the hat.











The cowboy hat, that is.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Which hat? Would you mind tell me what your doing to the horse? G&S


----------



## Gailann Schrader

prolly sacking 'im out...


----------



## WindowOrMirror

here's one from a fishing trip my little buddy and I went on this summer (one of several)

http://images.orrick.us/v/activities/100_5963.JPG


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Along the lines of Simpleman describing himself as looking like the guy who plays The Thing in The Fantastic Four, I'll letcha guys know that I look like Reed and Sue Richards (Mr Fantastic and The Invisible Woman)morphed into one. Blonde hair with white wings. Blue eyes. And I use big words. A lot. But no misanthropics with power lust have strayed my way yet, so I have never had the chance to save the world yet.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Blind mustang with (we found out later- it killed her) severe parasite infestation. We laid her down, bound her feet for safety and carried her down the mountain. Later the girl in the other hat and I (cowboy hat) picked her up and put her in the trailer. Not bad for a buncha girls, huh? 

Forgot to add, she was abandoned on a steep hillside and left to die. You could see her trails down the hill. She was terrified and wouldn't move. Not the worst I've dealt with, but one of the worst.


----------



## Dixie

Well,this is an old pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Blind mustang with (we found out later- it killed her) severe parasite infestation. We laid her down, bound her feet for safety and carried her down the mountain. Later the girl in the other hat and I (cowboy hat) picked her up and put her in the trailer. Not bad for a buncha girls, huh?
> 
> Forgot to add, she was abandoned on a steep hillside and left to die. You could see her trails down the hill. She was terrified and wouldn't move. Not the worst I've dealt with, but one of the worst.


 :Bawling:


----------



## Cornhusker

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> And that is me on the right....


Your right or ours?  

(I'm sorry, I don't know what came over me, I was just kiddin'. :help: )


----------



## Murron

That's my DH and me! And I also wanted to say a hello to all. I'm new to posting, but have been reading and sneaking tips from everyone here for a few months. I still can't believe that there are kindred spirits out there. I thought I was crazy when I married him and moved to the country, but I have found the love of my life, and the love of my land. Thanks to everyone for being here, and helping to guide me!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Cornhusker said:


> Your right or ours?
> 
> (I'm sorry, I don't know what came over me, I was just kiddin'. :help: )


I did that just to see if anyone was paying attention, five points for you Corny!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Murron said:


> That's my DH and me! And I also wanted to say a hello to all. I'm new to posting, but have been reading and sneaking tips from everyone here for a few months. I still can't believe that there are kindred spirits out there. I thought I was crazy when I married him and moved to the country, but I have found the love of my life, and the love of my land. Thanks to everyone for being here, and helping to guide me!


Welcome from NH Murron!


----------



## bumpus

.
Make sure you read the post included.

This is a picture of me about 2 years ago.

I'm not one of the bald ones. 
I'm the one at the bottom with hair and beard, with a little more gray now.



http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2621098#post2621098




bumpus
.


----------



## radiofish

Pictures of the elusive radiofish, located in the remote Pacific Northwest Coast..

Well, at an overlook above one of the local Rivers and the Coastal Redwood Trees..










With some of local my fellow Military Veterans Honor Guard armed with M-1 Garands (my posse), preparing for a Military Funeral and the 21 gun salute, etc... I am the U.S. Marine, at the far right of the photo. 










Myself with a 23 pounds male Chinook Salmon - the largest we had on hand at the time/ during spawning season. This was taken at a fish trapping site, instead of a fish hatchery. This is part of my ham radio QSL card, that I send around the world to people that I talk with on the radio. This photo was also used for a scholarship I had received, a State Park newsletter, and as a display in the Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park Visitors Center - Fisheries Display.


----------



## Sonshe

Guess it didn't work


----------



## Wildwood Flower

ME...Taking a snooze with my new grandson, KAI.


----------



## cjb

Pics of my wife, myself. I dont have a fam pic that's up to date. The oldest three boys have grown so quickly. Here are some of the youngest three.


----------



## LamiPub

cjb, your wife is absolutely *GORGEOUS*! The kids are, of course, adorable and precious...just love those smiles and the wee little one trying to get away! (looks like that guy has more important things to do than pose for pics, Dad, come on!)


----------



## HazyDay

Me from 2 years ago.... ya ya ya! That was the first goat kid I have ever held!


----------



## DamnearaFarm

TxCloverAngel said:


> :Bawling:


Aw, it's okay, Dana. She went with a full belly and knowing compassion. We named her Wonder. Not to make you cry, but this picture of her was used in some educational materials Horse Haven produced.
I think it's a very moving photo, but then i'm a bit biased.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

> Not bad for a buncha girls, huh?


RamblinRoseRanc I would say she was really luck to have a buncha of girls like you. G&S


----------



## cjb

LamiPub said:


> cjb, your wife is absolutely *GORGEOUS*! The kids are, of course, adorable and precious...just love those smiles and the wee little one trying to get away! (looks like that guy has more important things to do than pose for pics, Dad, come on!)


Thank you Lami! That's sweet of you to say. I honestly married the prettiest girl I have ever met. We went to the same church singles group and I remember seeing her and thinking "she's got to be stuck up, she's so beautiful". I got to know her and she is sweet and genuine and a fantastic Mom. She wouldn't fit the stereo type of a country girl but she is.

We actually have six kids so we need to get more recent pics of the older boys. I noticed that you didn't comment on me so.....


----------



## oberhaslikid




----------



## DamnearaFarm

Goatsandsheep said:


> RamblinRoseRanc I would say she was really luck to have a buncha of girls like you. G&S



Thanks, G&S.


----------



## Cara

Cliff, where did your wife grow up? She looks familiar to me, and I though maybe we played ball against each other or something. You kids are very cute!


----------



## LamiPub

cjb said:


> Thank you Lami! That's sweet of you to say. I honestly married the prettiest girl I have ever met. We went to the same church singles group and I remember seeing her and thinking "she's got to be stuck up, she's so beautiful". I got to know her and she is sweet and genuine and a fantastic Mom. She wouldn't fit the stereo type of a country girl but she is.
> 
> We actually have six kids so we need to get more recent pics of the older boys. *I noticed that you didn't comment on me so..... *


LOL I guess I am used to men like my dh who really don't think about their looks. You are a nice looking man...but I still think the kids and wife are cuter!


----------



## michiganfarmer




----------



## GrannyG

[/IMG]




Taken at chuch recently.....GrannyG and Hubby


----------



## cjb

Cara said:


> Cliff, where did your wife grow up? She looks familiar to me, and I though maybe we played ball against each other or something. You kids are very cute!


Portland Oregon. She didn't play ball - just a swimmer.


----------



## cjb

LamiPub said:


> LOL I guess I am used to men like my dh who really don't think about their looks. You are a nice looking man...but I still think the kids and wife are cuter!


Lol - I was kidding. I think they're cuter too, although the boys ALL look just like me so their future is bleak


----------



## cjb

GrannyG said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at chuch recently.....GrannyG and Hubby


GrannyG, you're a stunner. What a beautiful lady.


----------



## LvDemWings

You can click on it if you want to see me jumbo size.

This was from my kidlings high school graduation this past June. I'm on the left and my sis is on the right... I guess that leaves my brat in the center of trouble again.


----------



## Cara

CJB, she must just resemble someone then....I was only in Portland once as a kid. Oakridge was about the furthest north we got.


----------



## patnewmex

Where is Moopups photo????? :angel:


----------



## wewantout

What if you do not have photos posted on a website?


----------



## Cindy in NY

wewantout said:


> What if you do not have photos posted on a website?


You can set up a free account at photobucket and then transfer the photos from there to here. Go a few postings back on this thread for instructions.


----------



## alpacamom

This one isn't real good of me, but my ds took it the other morning. The bernese thinks he's a lap dog.


----------



## wewantout




----------



## wewantout




----------



## wewantout




----------



## wewantout




----------



## TxCloverAngel

oooh someone got a little sun! 

nice pics everyone!


----------



## wewantout

OHHH YEAH, I promise I am a seventh generation texan.. but you would have thought it was my FIRST DAY


----------



## Shinsan

This photo was taken of the family just before we left the city for the country, four years ago. On my right is eldest daughter, Kaori, below her, youngest, Erika, and on my left, middle daughter, Naomi. The beautiful lady is wife Chihiro, (Chi for short), who has recently become an Australian citizen.


----------



## connie in WV

Here is a picture of me and our kiddos at our all time favorite place in Panama...Isla Grande on the Caribbean side. We plan to spend Christmas Day swimming in that water!


----------



## HOTW

Well this one's a year old but I still look the same and yes the dog IS pink!


----------



## 3sunz

This is my first time posting pics, hope it works...

Here is a pic of me and my boys. Pic was taken 2 years ago. Sorry, but this is the most recent one that I have on my computer!  
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/lezleyp/img008-1.jpg

Here is a picture of my boys with all of my nieces and nephews. This was also almost 2 years ago, the day of my grandmothers funeral.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/lezleyp/2006_0321Image0050.jpg


----------



## travisandjill

Heres DH and I 6 years ago at our combined bachelor/bachelorette parties. I was 18 he was 19...and if ya do the math you can probably come to the conclusion that I probably wasn't old enough to be drinking that beer  











And the kids










Oh can't forget Mr. Bun Bun
Here he is with Miss Kitty Kitty










And swaddled like a baby


----------



## Gailann Schrader

CBJ's wife looks familiar to me as well... Can't quite figure it out... Did she attend or work at Purdue?


----------



## GrannyG

I am still looking at that pink dog ! LOL.
HOTW....nice photo.


----------



## ruby_jane

wy_white_wolf said:


> DSS and I at Bristol last fall


We live about an hour north of the Bristol Motor Speedway


----------



## chris30523

Here are me and mine.Just click on the picture.I deleted earlier post as my sister didn't want pics of my nieces on line.The two boy's are my sons. DH is the other all are Firemen .The cute little cowgirl is my granddaughter.


----------



## bqz

Sorry no pics,but I look a little like "uncle fester" with a little more hair on the sides.


----------



## gardengirl63

That's me in the little picture above left.. =)


----------



## longrider

gardengirl, your a lot smaller than I thought


----------



## MTplainsman

Many years ago I had a nose injury, and ever since then I could never bring myself to post a pic of myself on the net. I avoid cameras like the plague too. They can repair it again though, for only 7 grand!!! Concider this a break through for me. Oh well, here I am in all my glory, LOL!


----------



## Ravenlost

MTplainsman, you look fine to me. I don't see a nose injury.


----------



## comfortablynumb

I dont see a nose problem either.


----------



## GoatLove

Here is me a few years ago. I have longer hair now  BTW, MTP, I don't see any nose issues either


----------



## Gailann Schrader

MICHAEL JACKSON has nose issues... 

I don't see any nose abnormalities with your pics...

Save your $7k and get some livestock, an ATV, horses, etc...


----------



## silentcrow

MTplainsman said:


> Many years ago I had a nose injury, and ever since then I could never bring myself to post a pic of myself on the net. I avoid cameras like the plague too. They can repair it again though, for only 7 grand!!! Concider this a break through for me. Oh well, here I am in all my glory, LOL!


You look just fine to me


----------



## chickenista

Nope... no nose problems. I stared and stared and looked and looked and I don't see it.. it's all in your mind dear! You look fine.


----------



## Dandish

chickenista said:


> Nope... no nose problems. I stared and stared and looked and looked and I don't see it.. it's all in your mind dear! You look fine.


hmph.. I spent a while looking for an imperfection and couldn't fine one either...


----------



## SunsetSonata

MTplainsman said:


> Many years ago I had a nose injury, and ever since then I could never bring myself to post a pic of myself on the net. I avoid cameras like the plague too. They can repair it again though, for only 7 grand!!! Concider this a break through for me. Oh well, here I am in all my glory, LOL!


Now you gone and dunnit. Tell me you're not getting a bunch of PM's in your mailbox from single 20-something country girls about now. Givin' a bunch of them a reason to check out Montana!


----------



## cjb

Gailann Schrader said:


> CBJ's wife looks familiar to me as well... Can't quite figure it out... Did she attend or work at Purdue?


Nope.

When I was a teenager, I had the biggest crush on Linda Carter, Wonder Woman. I think my wife looks alot like her. She's kind of smiling harder then normal in this pic but when she smiles normally and/or is serious, she looks alot like her.

She's built like her too - wahoooo!


----------



## cjb

connie in WV said:


> Here is a picture of me and our kiddos at our all time favorite place in Panama...Isla Grande on the Caribbean side. We plan to spend Christmas Day swimming in that water!


Beautiful kids. Mom must have a strong gene filter. ;-)


----------



## cjb

MTplainsman said:


> Many years ago I had a nose injury, and ever since then I could never bring myself to post a pic of myself on the net. I avoid cameras like the plague too. They can repair it again though, for only 7 grand!!! Concider this a break through for me. Oh well, here I am in all my glory, LOL!


Your nose looks fine. At the risk of sounding like one of those guys we talk about in general chat - you're a fine-look'n fella!


----------



## mwhit

Here I am a few months ago at my SIL's wedding. It's not the best picture, but I'd had a bit much to drink :shrug: 










Here is my crooked nose  










Michelle


----------



## quadcam79

Boo...









me and my gf about 2 yrs ago










and an older one of me and my babydoll


----------



## LamiPub

Here are our four sons...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LamiPub

Here is me looking like a total dork dressed in my "work garb" all flushed after working in the garden with DD










Here I am with DH and "the baby" taken a few years ago.


----------



## cjb

Lami, you look WAY too young to have those big boys. And you are one very pretty Mommy.

Can I have one of those puppies?


----------



## LamiPub

cjb said:


> Lami, you look WAY too young to have those big boys. And you are one very pretty Mommy.
> 
> Can I have one of those puppies?



hahahaha That is only because the shots are far enough away you don't see the bags under my eyes and the wrinkles! But thanks, I take whatever compliments I can get at this time in my life! I was twenty-one when I had my oldest son and almost thirty-five when I had the last one. I tell dh and the kids a fourteen year span of child bearing aught to earn me SOME kind of special status. Sorry the puppies were last year and they all already in good homes. Funny how puppies will make even the biggest kid a big softie.


----------



## Jennifer Brewer

MTP, are you single? Because I have not one, but TWO single sisters...


----------



## bstuart29

Jennifer Brewer said:


> MTP, are you single? Because I have not one, but TWO single sisters...


Joel hasn't been here very long and they are already lining up at the door


----------



## matt633

I LOVE seeing everyone's pics.

And, Lami.....you REALLY do not look old enough to have kids that old!

CJB...your wife is GORGEOUS!

And, MTP....you are quite modest. I can't believe none of our single HTers haven't PMed you wanting to come help you out with your homestead!!!

Anyways, here's mine. Not the greatest pic, but the only recent one with me in it. This is DH and I last month at Seaside.











Here are the munchkins (DD10 and DS7) at Seaside.











"the boys" (dh, ds, and fil) in our more natural environment!










And DD in HER natural state!


----------



## cjb

LamiPub said:


> hahahaha That is only because the shots are far enough away you don't see the bags under my eyes and the wrinkles! But thanks, I take whatever compliments I can get at this time in my life! I was twenty-one when I had my oldest son and almost thirty-five when I had the last one. I tell dh and the kids a fourteen year span of child bearing aught to earn me SOME kind of special status. Sorry the puppies were last year and they all already in good homes. Funny how puppies will make even the biggest kid a big softie.


Nah, you look great. We have a similar span, yet a bit larger. My wife was 21 with the first and 38 with the second. Last year, we had a kid at every academic level, plus baby: 1 college, 1 high school, 1 junior high, 1 gradeschool, 1 kindergarten plus an infant.

I think you should have at least one more ;-)


----------



## RockyGlen

cjb said:


> Nah, you look great. We have a similar span, yet a bit larger. My wife was 21 with the first and 38 with the second. Last year, we had a kid at every academic level, plus baby: 1 college, 1 high school, 1 junior high, 1 gradeschool, 1 kindergarten plus an infant.
> 
> I think you should have at least one more ;-)


Our oldest is 21 and our youngest is 15 months - do I win?  

Total of 13 - 3 gone from home, 2 in heaven, 8 still at home and the oldest of those is 12. I really need to get some decent pics!


----------



## WindowOrMirror

Currently, my FIL has nine children across several wives (one at a time). The eldest is 45 and the youngest, 3.


----------



## cjb

RockyGlen said:


> Our oldest is 21 and our youngest is 15 months - do I win?
> 
> Total of 13 - 3 gone from home, 2 in heaven, 8 still at home and the oldest of those is 12. I really need to get some decent pics!


Only if its all one marriage. If so - you win!


----------



## RockyGlen

well, they all were born from me, but I was a widow after the first three so I guess I am disqualified :Bawling:


----------



## cjb

RockyGlen said:


> well, they all were born from me, but I was a widow after the first three so I guess I am disqualified :Bawling:


Nah, you win


----------



## Jim S.

Professionally...










Unprofessionally...










LOL!


----------



## brdibug

just me...goofin...lol
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/420034624


----------



## LamiPub

RockyGlen said:


> Our oldest is 21 and our youngest is 15 months - do I win?
> 
> Total of 13 - 3 gone from home, 2 in heaven, 8 still at home and the oldest of those is 12. I really need to get some decent pics!


I would love to see a pic of your children! I just love those large family potraits. Do you think the screen will be big enough?


----------



## pheasantplucker

My son and me...


----------



## DamnearaFarm

My fifteen year old and my nine year old on Isle of Palms in SC. No, she's not baptising him, although it sure looks like it!












My seven year old and my DH, Greg:










And one of me, with a friend's appy mare:


----------



## MTplainsman

What on earth??? I knew there was good people on here, but don't take it too far, LOL! Thanks so much for all the good words, but trust me the nose got hit and it grew out bigger than it should be when I was younger. Excess cartledge grew, and it pinochioed a bit from the side view. Hard to see straight on I guess. Messed up my breathing on one side too. I'm not complaining, it's just an injury, not the end of the world.


----------



## MTplainsman

SunsetSonata, I've gotten a few, but not a "bunch"... Your too kind.

Cjb, carefull now, remember your married, LMBO! jk, thanks for the positivity! 

Jennifer, I am single, but I'm trying not to get involed too deep at the moment, however it is quite an offer to get two instead of one!  ...I'm not like that though...

bstuart, where's the line anyway? Don't see it out my front door  Your another one "too kind" I think. 

I have to say, looking around here, theres some of the most beautiful folks in the world in just the one spot...what are the odds of that???

...and mwhit, crooked nose eigh? Hmmm...I'm gonna say it's a real dandy, not hard to look at at all! Your starting to sound like me.


----------



## bumpus

.
If everyone is so good looking as some people here have went out of their 

way to proclaim that they are, what are you comparing them to ? ? ?

bumpus
.


----------



## cjb

bumpus said:


> .
> If everyone is so good looking as some people here have went out of their
> 
> way to proclaim that they are, what are you comparing them to ? ? ?
> 
> bumpus
> .


What are you trying to say?! lol I think there are some real lookers on here.

Not that its important but it doesn't hurt to point out when its true.


----------



## mwhit

MTplainsman said:


> ...and mwhit, crooked nose eigh? Hmmm...I'm gonna say it's a real dandy, not hard to look at at all! Your starting to sound like me.


Oh yes, it is crooked  I broke it years ago. Maybe it's not real noticeable in the picture, but I also have a hump of cartilage and the end is cocked off to the side. Also, one side feels plugged most of the time like yours does.

I guess we just notice it more when it's our own nose :shrug: ?? 

Michelle


----------



## mwhit

bumpus said:


> .
> If everyone is so good looking as some people here have went out of their
> 
> way to proclaim that they are, *what are you comparing them to * ? ? ?
> 
> bumpus
> .


You?? Just joking, I think you're a fine looking fellah  

Michelle


----------



## seedspreader

Our prayer card as we are doing deputation right now.


----------



## seedspreader

From Father's Day 2007, my son took this pic.











Same day, we were at the Akron Aero's Game.


----------



## seedspreader

And please pardon the stained shirt... we were swimming earlier. (it's the only thing about this picture that I hate) Labor Day of this year.


----------



## MTplainsman

ZYG, great looking family there, and I love the tie on the little guy!

Michelle, I guess we can be our own worst enemies... now cut out the bad nose business and I will too... cause were both stunning! hehehe


----------



## MTplainsman

bumpus said:


> .
> If everyone is so good looking as some people here have went out of their
> 
> way to proclaim that they are, what are you comparing them to ? ? ?
> 
> bumpus
> .


Hmmm, thats actually a very good question... I thought about that, and while some folks may compare other people to livestock,   I really have nothing to compare others to in my mind. Sounds weird, but I don't look too deep into asthetics. I think a beautiful person has that "glow" about them, that makes them appear beautiful. Eyes have a lot to do with over all appearance too, as they are the gateway to a person's soul. Also people who are truely happy with themselves really shine in the "looks" department too, even though most may think they arn't much to look at. How people appear to others, has a whole lot to do with one's attitude when they are being viewed by the eye as well. I can't honestly say I saw one "ugly" pic on this forum. Some of the most "supposedly" beautifull people in the world make me flinch and gives me a bad taste in my mouth. Why? cause they feel they are above others in the world and in turn makes them "uglier" then the masses. Joel


----------



## mwhit

MTplainsman said:


> Michelle, I guess we can be our own worst enemies... now cut out the bad nose business and I will too... cause were both stunning! hehehe


LOL! It's a deal-- no more bad nose talk  I don't really think about it much anyway-- it just adds character  

Michelle


----------



## mwhit

ZYG-- great lookin family. I honestly like the picture with the stained shirt better!

Michelle


----------



## cjb

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Our prayer card as we are doing deputation right now.


Good looking fam. That boy you're holding is your twin.


----------



## cjb

MTplainsman said:


> Hmmm, thats actually a very good question... I thought about that, and while some folks may compare other people to livestock,   I really have nothing to compare others to in my mind. Sounds weird, but I don't look too deep into asthetics. I think a beautiful person has that "glow" about them, that makes them appear beautiful. Eyes have a lot to do with over all appearance too, as they are the gateway to a person's soul. Also people who are truely happy with themselves really shine in the "looks" department too, even though most may think they arn't much to look at. How people appear to others, has a whole lot to do with one's attitude when they are being viewed by the eye as well. I can't honestly say I saw one "ugly" pic on this forum. Some of the most "supposedly" beautifull people in the world make me flinch and gives me a bad taste in my mouth. Why? cause they feel they are above others in the world and in turn makes them "uglier" then the masses. Joel


Yeah well... it doesn't hurt if she's all that AND smoke'n hot.


----------



## seedspreader

cjb said:


> Good looking fam. That boy you're holding is your twin.


It's just the double chin... :baby04: 


Seriously, my oldest boy looked identical at the same age.


----------



## seedspreader

MTplainsman said:


> ZYG, great looking family there, and I love the tie on the little guy!



You're too kind... on a side note, I can tell you're going to be popular around here... lol.


----------



## seedspreader

mwhit said:


> ZYG-- great lookin family. I honestly like the picture with the stained shirt better!
> 
> Michelle


Well, we WERE having more fun at that particular moment!


----------



## TedH71

My son,Walker, in his homemade Piglet outfit that was made by his aunt but she forgot to add a zipper and Grandma had to add that! Turned out the whole thing was a wee bit too big but he was having a lot of fun anyway!










Then he was laughing so hard he fell down...










A pic of him with me...










One more pic of him asleep with his feet up on the chair...










My fiancee, Jennifer, and me in our Halloween outfits...










Regular picture....before Walker was born.










I'll try to dig up the unflattering pic that my mom requested that Jen and I took with Walker when he was a month old..later on...


----------



## mwhit

Ted-- he's adorable!! Definately looks like he's having fun.

Michelle


----------



## greeneyedgirl70

[/IMG] 
This is me and the other pictures are my daughter... 

The dates on the camera is wrong, i always forget to fix that or put it so it has no date and then i end up with pictures with wrong dates ..lol oh well thought i would share with yall anyways  








[/IMG] 








[/IMG]

These last two pis are of (js2743) my hubby doing what he does best, tending our animals ,again dates are wrong on pics....He has just helped deliver that baby goat, it came backwards and had to be pulled and thanks to the help from (vicki McGaugh TX Nubians) who really helped us out with her knowledge of knowing what shots that lil goat needed, she really saved his life and a few goats after that. It is wonderful to have homesteading friends!Amazing that someone from Texas saved a goat in Virginia!


----------



## bumpus

cjb said:


> What are you trying to say?! lol I think there are some real lookers on here.
> 
> Not that its important but it doesn't hurt to point out when its true.


I did not know this was a thread created for a beauty or handsome contest.

The title says: What do you look like?

Maybe that means we are to brag on ourselves.

OK If that is the case I'll start by saying:
*" I'm just a gorgeous hunk of manliness "*  :shrug:  


I'm saying what I said.

What are they comparing those people to ?

If someone is a good looker then it's because there are others who they are comparing them to who are not as good looking, or could even be what some would call ugly people.

What or Who  are they comparing them to ?

If you have 10 ugly men and a women picks out the best looking one in the bunch, then she is comparing him to the other 9 men.

It works the same way with 10 ugly women and one man too.

Adam and Eve were neither good looking, or ugly looking, and they were not even common looking, because there was not anyone else to compare them to.
Because they were the first two people to be created by God ! ! !
When God created Adam and Eve and all thing He said it was good.
God did not say it was good looking and compare it to something else.

If there were no ugly people there would be no good looking ones, 
according to man.

Have you ever seen an ugly baby and told the parents the truth about it, or do you just lump all babies into the good looking bunch.

Compared to what ? ? ?

Thread drift with wrong intent ! ! ! :help: 


bumpus
.


----------



## MarleneS

bumpus -- you would toss water on the fire at a marshmellow roast, now wouldn't you.

Marlene


----------



## AR Cattails

Greeneyedgirl70 - That picture of your husband by the horse really freaked me out for a moment. Had to do a double take. It almost looked like the horse had his bottom lip hung up on a nail or something. Then I realized it was just a fence or something in the background. *face palms*


----------



## bumpus

MarleneS said:


> bumpus -- you would toss water on the fire at a marshmellow roast, now wouldn't you.
> 
> Marlene


Well yes I would, and I do all of the time.

Ya see I live in a camping trailer park and we are allowed to have camp fires,
which we roast marshmellows and cook weiners on a stick, and we have fun,
but we have to throw water on the fire, and put it out when we are done.

Because right now we can not have camp fires because the state of Virginia
is on a no open fire band, because of drought.

bumpus
.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70

AR Cattails said:


> Greeneyedgirl70 - That picture of your husband by the horse really freaked me out for a moment. Had to do a double take. It almost looked like the horse had his bottom lip hung up on a nail or something. Then I realized it was just a fence or something in the background. *face palms*


 No horses was harmed in the taking of this picture..lol , it does kinda look that way 
I had debated putting the pics of hubby with the animals, especially the goat pic, i thought it might be a little disturbing to some, then i thought hmmm wait a second it wont be nothing to this group of folks these are homesteading folks! So i put the pics on there. I will remove the horse pic though so no one thinks it was hurt by a nail or something lol thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dandish

bumpus said:


> If there were no ugly people there would be no good looking ones, according to man.
> 
> bumpus
> .


Heh - I've said a time or two that if there were no fat people, there wouldn't be any skinny people....l :1pig: 

Enough thread drift. I really like seeing the pics of people and their families. Please continue.


----------



## AR Cattails

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> No horses was harmed in the taking of this picture..lol , it does kinda look that way
> I had debated putting the pics of hubby with the animals, especially the goat pic, i thought it might be a little disturbing to some, then i thought hmmm wait a second it wont be nothing to this group of folks these are homesteading folks! So i put the pics on there. I will remove the horse pic though so no one thinks it was hurt by a nail or something lol thanks for the heads up!


No, please, you don't have to remove that picture. I was being funny. Just for a split second it looked like that and then I saw how silly I was for thinking that. I really liked both of the pictures with the animals and your husband in it. Really.


----------



## cjb

MarleneS said:


> bumpus -- you would toss water on the fire at a marshmellow roast, now wouldn't you.
> 
> Marlene


lol! exactly...


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Here I am in action.... I'm wearing the trench coat

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/2705427


----------



## MTplainsman

ZealYouthGuy said:


> You're too kind... on a side note, I can tell you're going to be popular around here... lol.


Gee thanks friend!  ...so where's the board for us "popular" folks anyway? I don't wanna be stuck much longer amongst all theses commoners, LOL! jk people... I'm gonna keep my pm box plugged to avoid hate mail. :nana:

I vote the horse pic back in. I thought it made the whole set complete. I enjoyed looking at them.  

P.S. You all notice, that out of all the current pics posted, not one single "ugly" popped up??? ...Come on uglies, start posting, we need something to compare with.


----------



## Murron

Here's the ugly pic for ya! Just kidding... I did post a pic a bit ago, but it was very small. Still getting the hang of photobucket, forgive me. This is a shot of me n DH at the famous Rock City in TN. One of our rare vacations...


----------



## MTplainsman

ttt... where's all the new faces?

...Nice pics so far...


----------



## WildernesFamily

Great to see this thread at the top again! I posted a pic when the thread first went 'round, but here's a recent one of our little family


----------



## Freeholder

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2147194841/

Here's a picture of me -- I don't seem to be able to figure out how to post pictures. 

And here's a picture of my daughter Juniper. (My screen name here is after her.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2147990494/

Kathleen


----------



## Kstornado11

Oh--- somebody bumped the pic thread! Guess I'll add a few of ours,but beware....my photog skills aren't the best yet!  

Here is me trying to figure out the new camera...  








My daughter (12) w/ the new baby...








Son (4) happy w/ Christmas presents...








Baby Gavin,6 months...








Crazy Dog Pile...I LOVE the look on Buddy's face


----------



## Kung

Me about 2 years ago (minus the goofy eye, it's about how I actually look right now, since I just lost 15 lbs):










Me 8 years ago, when I was in 'decent' shape - that's actually how small my waist was in relation to my shoulders:










Me and DW at our wedding reception:










In the parking lot, after the whole rice throwing thing:


----------



## CSA again

Me and the Mut !


----------



## suzfromWi

My Oldest DD and my DGGS..Shes a gramma, believe that?


----------



## doohap

Last year's Christmas photo ... Hubby and I are on the right, sons, daughter-in-law, grandson, granddaughter, granddog!










Happy New Year!
doohap


----------



## MinerJohn

Me and my mining partner after 8 hours in the dirt.


----------



## suzfromWi

bump


----------



## Shepherd

I can't see MinerJohn's picture. Am I the only one?


----------



## MinerJohn

Shepherd said:


> I can't see MinerJohn's picture. Am I the only one?


I can see it


----------



## Janis Sauncy

Nope. No picture of MinerJohn, nor of his mining partner.

Janis


----------



## Katrina26

It's wonderful to see everyone's pics! I'll put one up after Hubby is done with his computer game lol.

Kat


----------



## Mrs_stuart

this is a pic of Me with my Mr. Stuart









This is a pic of our kid (15 yo dd, 10 yo ds, 7 yo dn, 4 yo dn)


----------



## suzfromWi

I can see some of the pics but others are just boxes with red x,s. Why is that?


----------



## stubone

what am I doing in your photo ??? o that right your my wife. 









and we cant forget the weinnies












Mrs_stuart said:


> this is a pic of Me with my Mr. Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of our kid (15 yo dd, 10 yo ds, 7 yo dn, 4 yo dn)


----------



## GoatLove

Me, hubby and kiddies at my friends house two weeks ago


----------



## Kazahleenah

I love putting faces to the names to. I'll download some recent pics as soon as I get my puter back up and running.

Kaza


----------



## humbug

My smiling face..


----------



## Katrina26

suzfromWi said:


> I can see some of the pics but others are just boxes with red x,s. Why is that?


Some people have probably deleted their picture or the link doesn't work. 

Kat


----------



## Katrina26

fgf


----------



## Freeholder

Okay -- we'll see if this works!

Me, holding one of my Kinder goat kids in 2006.

Kathleen










Well, that didn't work. Sigh. Try again.


----------



## GrannyG

It worked ! Cute photo....another Nubian goat lover ! LOL !


----------



## Freeholder

GrannyG said:


> It worked ! Cute photo....another Nubian goat lover ! LOL !


Can you see my picture, GrannyG? Because all I can see is the link!

The baby is a Kinder goat, though -- only half Nubian (and about six generations back).

Kathleen


----------



## MinerJohn

All I see is your link.




BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Can you see my picture, GrannyG? Because all I can see is the link!
> 
> The baby is a Kinder goat, though -- only half Nubian (and about six generations back).
> 
> Kathleen


----------



## MinerJohn

Me and my mining buddy. Try this one more time.
My Photo

or










or


----------



## seedspreader

MinerJohn said:


> Me and my mining buddy.
> My Photo
> 
> or



John, you keep putting images links to your own hard drive.

you need to host the pictures free at a place like www.photobucket.com

Then they have a nifty little thing that can copy for IMG (that means image) links on discussion boards.


----------



## JGex

Me at Mesa Verde last year......









DH at Mesa Verde....


----------



## Freeholder

(I'm stubborn, LOL!)

Kathleen

All right! That time it worked! Am adding DD and one of my goats (a baby picture).


----------



## MTplainsman

I am glad this thread was jump started again, cause I just love to see whos out there, and whos on here. Everyone is fun to see!


----------



## wyld thang

my christmas pic









me riding my motorcycle









my face








I'm diggin' the beards!!


----------



## Songbird

wyld thang, great pics. I was just reading your blogs, very interesting. I even bookmarked them for future reading.


----------



## Songbird

MinerJohn said:


> Me and my mining buddy. Try this one more time.
> My Photo
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


LOVE THE PUG!!!!!!!!!!! I have one of those myself.


----------



## TonyE

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to everyone in our extended family @ Homesteadng Today!

Tony and my lovely wife Sue _aka_ (FD2N4P)










Sue and Tony's *"Famous Dance Moves!"*
http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/W6CoGBtmjm9rsJRL3aXvgqU7?page=2&sort=date


----------



## doohap

Wyld Thang,

You remind me a lot of a young woman who became one of my dear friends. A writing/riding/friendly woman with a zest for life. At that time she was riding a rather large BMW.

Peace and Safety,
doohap


----------



## TonyE

Okayâ¦Okayâ¦ before you guys say that I belong in the Sapranos, here is a more wholesome photo:








TonyE


----------



## MTplainsman

Lotta nice pics again!

Sue and Tony, LOL! You two think your moves are so great your heads were all swelled up! Oh my, that made me snort coffee a bit


----------



## FD2N4P

mt, never mind the dancing.thats bad enough, but he uses a picture where we both look like MR&Mrs Joe Bananas from one of the mob gangs in Brooklyn N.Y.! any way Happy New Year to everyone and all the pictures are fun and great. Wish we could all get together somewhere someday and meet in person....sue


----------



## MTplainsman

Well Sue, all I can say is... If I ever asked you for money, you'd have to send it, cause I got a real blackmail goldmine now! LOL! ...No, I wouldn't... would I? hehehe

BTW, the thought of a flying mobster named Tony, kinda scares me!  ...well, you seem like a freindly mobster anyhow, if that helps


----------



## MomOf4

So glad this got bumped - nice to have faces with names!!!

Here is the most recent pic we have of most of us at a wedding.

I am on the right in the green dress, DH is in the middle in the suit. My two bio kids, Kenzie - 12 and Quinton - 10, are in front of me. DH's girls, who I have adopted, are to the left of DH, Kaitie in yellow - 14, Becky in pink - 12. Up front is Shelby - now 6, the half-sister of Kaitie and Becky, DH and I adopted her.

When we took this pic, there was a lady who couldn't figure out which one was the mom - I took it as a compliment!










These are professional pics we had done a couple years ago that included everyone except Shelby, who we adopted later. I couldn't find the digital version, so I had to take a picture of the picture. DH's oldest, Ayrelle - 19, is to DH's right with long dark hair.










Had to add...

pic of DH flying (actually just tethering) our hot air balloon...(that's me on the right in the pink hat)









awesome pic of my daughter (I think she looks like she could be on the cover of a magazine here...)


----------



## Cabin Fever

So, MomOf4, should you be calling yourself MomOf5?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Cabin Fever and Wind In Her Hair


----------



## MarleneS

Cabin that's a great picture of you and WindinHerHair ... but everytime I look at it I think...cold feet 

Marlene


----------



## MomOf4

Cabin Fever said:


> So, MomOf4, should you be calling yourself MomOf5?


Actually, it should be Mom of 6, but the oldest doesn't live at home, and was raised by her grandparents (DH was just 15 when she was born). 

We adopted the little one after I joined HT, and I couldn't get my user name changed, so I just left it...


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

me earlier last year with my youngest


----------



## FD2N4P

momof4 a beautiful family i love all your dresses. cabinwhos the young chick standing next to you????????? and cguardsman your not proud!!!!!! what fun to see all of you..sue


----------



## Murron

CF - Ahhh... The two of you always look so picture postcard perfect! You post such wonderful pictures of the homestead... I was wondering... Will you adopt me? LOL!


----------



## FD2N4P

wheres mean dean pic?????????? we want to see mean dean


----------



## cjb

Wow, beautiful family Momof4. I had to read your description to distinguish you from your daughters. What a pretty and youthful Mommy!

I love large families - have I mentioned that?


----------



## MTplainsman

All these pics are great, everyone looks so nice and peaceful  I am sure glad some nice fella pulled this thread from the depths of nowhere, for all to see again...bless the wonderful man who did so


----------



## seedspreader

MTplainsman said:


> All these pics are great, everyone looks so nice and peaceful  I am sure glad some nice fella pulled this thread from the depths of nowhere, for all to see again...bless the wonderful man who did so


Awwww... schucks, t'weren't nothing.


----------



## MTplainsman

seedspreader said:


> Awwww... schucks, t'weren't nothing.


Now wait a minute SS! I'm pretty sure it was me who gave it a lift this time, LOL! Don't worry though, I'll let you jump start it next time it goes stale


----------



## naturelover

It sure is nice to see all these pictures and put faces to names :dance: 

This is me, pic taken last summer by friends who were wandering with me through UBC Research Forest. Sorry, didn't know how to shrink it make it a bit smaller. 










.


----------



## MTplainsman

naturelover, I have to say... you make the forest look great!


----------



## Seeker

See my avatar!

(Not Akiko, my dog, me!)


----------



## MomOf4

cjb said:


> Wow, beautiful family Momof4. I had to read your description to distinguish you from your daughters. What a pretty and youthful Mommy!
> 
> I love large families - have I mentioned that?


You have a few kids yourself!

Thank you! I am 33, and I about jump over the counter to kiss people when I get carded for stuff (like spray paint, etc.). They can't believe I have 5 kids at home. Lady at Lowe's last week couldn't believe we even had any kids, said we looked too young.

When I am 45 and DH is 46 - kids will be 31, 26, 24, 24, 22, and 18. I should be a grandma and will still be able to get that 2-seater convertible I have wanted since I was 16. But, last calculation is that I will have 17 grandchildren, if they all have as many as they want, so I may HAVE to stick with the mini-van!

DH got carded at the library to rent movies because you have to be 18 to rent them - they thought he was 17, and he is now 34 - bearing down on 35!!! I am guessing if we had more boys, he would be confused with them too!

CGUARDSMAN - you look a lot like my bio dad, who also looks very young! (I was adopted)


----------



## MomOf4

FD2N4P said:


> momof4 a beautiful family i love all your dresses.


Goodwill shopping at it's finest!!!


----------



## FD2N4P

as we say in the city.YOU GO GIRL!! i've been there a few times myself! moving here we had one for a while, but it buried down. i miss it. when my grand kids we much younger i would take them to one for there toys. we called it a treasure hunting store. they had a blast.......sue


----------



## simplefarmgirl

well I cant seem to still post pictures so,, if you want to see what I look like you'll have to check out my space page, it has my picture since I got my hair permed last week, I am almost 48yr old, mother to 5, grammma to 8.6, wife to a get man, who loves to work on our homesteading as much as i do..


----------



## keljonma

Here is a shot of us in 2005 celebrating our anniversary.....
We had been 'extreme fishing' earlier that month, hence the cast.

roostercogburn & keljonma

http://www.flickr.com/photos/keljonma/


----------



## Rcrewofmany

Will try to post a picture of our family. This was taken back in July of 2007.










If that doesn't work try going to here.....

http://crewofmany.blogspot.com/

I'm the only one that is a red head.

Michele
Crew mom to 11 plus 3 temps


----------



## Nellie

Ok, here's one of me, before my morning cup of coffee:






























And here's one after the coffee but before dh's "good morning" kiss:










































Maybe I'll try one of me later in the day.....


----------



## WildernesFamily

*Love* all the photos, it's fun to match names to faces 

Especially loving all the big families, so fun to see! 

Michelle, we do the Goodwill (or rather ARC I guess) thing too! Psh... I'm also a little envious.. no one has carded me and I'm a year younger than you, LOL!, and they certainly haven't carded my hubby with his full head of grey hair, he started going grey really early and at 40 has more salt than pepper  Your family is lovely!

And Nellie? LOL!!


----------



## MomOf4

I feel like the minority here with _only_ 5 kids!!! 

Michele (with 1 L - ie Rcrewofmany), what a great looking bunch you have!

Thanks Wildernesfamily!


----------



## cjb

MomOf4 said:


> You have a few kids yourself!
> 
> Thank you! I am 33, and I about jump over the counter to kiss people when I get carded for stuff (like spray paint, etc.). They can't believe I have 5 kids at home. Lady at Lowe's last week couldn't believe we even had any kids, said we looked too young.
> 
> When I am 45 and DH is 46 - kids will be 31, 26, 24, 24, 22, and 18. I should be a grandma and will still be able to get that 2-seater convertible I have wanted since I was 16. But, last calculation is that I will have 17 grandchildren, if they all have as many as they want, so I may HAVE to stick with the mini-van!
> 
> DH got carded at the library to rent movies because you have to be 18 to rent them - they thought he was 17, and he is now 34 - bearing down on 35!!! I am guessing if we had more boys, he would be confused with them too!
> 
> CGUARDSMAN - you look a lot like my bio dad, who also looks very young! (I was adopted)


When you're 45, you'll have a 31 yo? Was that child adopted? wow!


----------



## MomOf4

cjb said:


> When you're 45, you'll have a 31 yo? Was that child adopted? wow!


I would have been 14!!!!!  It's DH's oldest (my step DD) - he was just 15 when she was born. Her maternal grandparents adopted her when she was young, and prohibited DH from seeing her. She forced the issue when she was 13, and they have been very close ever since. We considered fighting for custody since he never consented to the adoption, but decided it would take just as long for her to turn 18, and cost less money that way...

Sorry, long answer to a short question...


----------



## Tricky Grama

Sometimes this doesn't work for me...


----------



## thequeensblessing

Me last summer. (click on the thumbnail to make it bigger)


----------



## HOTW




----------



## HOTW

oops double post!


----------



## praise4him

[/IMG] 

This is me about a month ago.

and one of me in Seattle on a trip with my hubby!








[/IMG] 
Blessings,
Jennifer


----------



## Farmer K

I've been away for a while, but a friend encouraged me to come back, so I thought I'd post a current pic of myself.


----------



## quadrants2

Very nice pic farmer k! Its very nice to have you back on this forum and the "friend" who invited you back must be pretty glad you did!  I look forward to reading your posts and hearing your thoughts...
Quad
this is the "glad you're back" dance.. :dance:


----------



## comfortablynumb

This is a really bad pic of me... I'm much better looking in person.


----------



## MushCreek

Here goes nothing....


----------



## sssarawolf

A pic of me when i first had my hair cut last year.








[/IMG]


----------



## littlejoe

Very interesting.... putting faces to a name. ;-)


----------



## GoddessKristie

Everyone is so beautiful! EVERYONE! I just love seeing pictures of everyone and your families!

Here is DH and I right before we got married 









And our son Jackson (1 year old now-11 mos in the picture)









Everyone at Halloween









and one more of Jack 'cause I can't resist!


----------



## Kathleen in WI

Here is a link to my picture if anyone is interested:

http://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/User:Kathleen_Roberts


----------



## Guest

I finally found a family member who could take my pic and email it to me so I could upload it to the 'net.


----------



## bob clark

ladycat said:


> I finally found a family member who could take my pic and email it to me so I could upload it to the 'net.


for some reason i thought you were a little old lady. my bad. must have been cuz you are so nice :shrug: 

you are younger than i am


----------



## Loriann1971

Here is a picture of me...I plan on losing a lot of weight around sometime in March...










This is my three year old daughter.










This is my son.


----------



## greenhaven

This is my favorite picture of me, even though you can't really see ME:










This is me, and my boys are in my avatar:










Like so many others, I am a little heavier, now. I plan to remedy that before our trip to the Boundary Waters this August!

Hubby and I on our tenth anniversary: (We are on our 18th, now!  )


----------



## Nellie

Here's a pic of my dd and I milking a pygora goat. We actually got a bit. Eta: Oh yeah, I'm the one pretending to be a stanchion. <grin>


----------



## Tricky Grama

DH & I & 1/2 of the G'kids.


----------



## Tricky Grama

My 3 grown kids, last summer.


----------



## TSYORK

We'll I can't believe I am doing this, and please don't get the wrong impression. I would much rather have been in carptenter jeans and a t-shirt gathering eggs and feeding the cows, but work is work.


----------



## Kathleen in WI

Does anyone else find it humorous when someone posts a picture that doesn't show their face? :rotfl: Guess I have an odd sense of humor.

I do love seeing the babies and the critters. But I like seeing who everyone is too.


----------



## Nellie

Well, Kathleen, *I* think it's hilarious, but you're the only one laughing.... I'm trying to create a sense of anticipation for a face pic.... but I rather feel like I'm fishing with the wrong bait... I posted a page back what I look like before coffee, too.... *that* showed my face <grin>.

Must be we both have an odd sense of humor... :nerd:


----------



## BAmaBubba

Ok, you asked for it. Just ignore the hair feller in the pic 

This is me with my three babies this past summer


----------



## Guest

bob clark said:


> ladycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a family member who could
> take my pic and email it to me so I could upload it to the 'net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i thought you were a little old lady. my bad. must
> have been cuz you are so nice :shrug:
> 
> you are younger than i am
Click to expand...

I look a LOT younger than my age.
That is common on my mother's side of the family going back through the
female line. We also live into our 90's and 100's.

My mother is 73 and looks 50. And she has the energy and limberness to
match. When she goes to a new doctor for the first time, they'll say, "You're
HOW old???"

(PS: I still play with bugs!)


----------



## walnutgrove

Well.......this is me 
















the gal on the right is my friend from work (hehe were cheesin for the camera)


----------



## walnutgrove

O wait I cant forget about my little man


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

GREAT pics! Keep em coming... Queensblessing you look like a derned teenager in that pic!  Ladycat, you are so pretty!


----------



## Guest

thequeensblessing said:


> Me last summer. (click on the thumbnail to make it bigger)


You're very pretty!


----------



## walnutgrove

LamiPub said:


> Here are our four sons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW hes ssooooooooooo cute!!! Bet the girls are knocking your door down!!


----------



## Ravenlost

Hubby and I Christmas Day 2007:


----------



## Tricky Grama

Bamabubba-what cute kids! Where were you in that beautiful setting?

Walnut grove, you have a beautiful son-no wonder tho!

Patty


----------



## BAmaBubba

Thanks, Patty. We were at the Botanical Gardens in Huntsville.


----------



## trappmountain

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> GREAT pics! Keep em coming... Queensblessing you look like a derned teenager in that pic!  Ladycat, you are so pretty!



She does in real life also!


----------



## LogHomeLassie

When I was younger, I looked alot like Rachel Ray. As I get older I hear that I look more like Delta Burke. A friend sent me this picture recently to compare it to my recent portrait. We placed it side by side...it's pretty close. I don't have her cheek bones, but she doesn't have my full upper lip. (a good trade, I think) We do share the same eyes and the thick dark hair though. My hair is that same length now too. No matter hold I get, I'll always keep that hair!


----------



## walnutgrove

hahahaha i thought u were being funny - posting a pic of Delta Burke up cuz u didnt want us to see what u really look like
You look EXACTLY like her from the Designing Women days


----------



## suzfromWi

That IS Delta...Where is YOUR pic?


----------



## comfortablynumb

yeah no fair you guys deleted my fabio pic....

lol


----------



## ruby_jane

HOTW said:


>


Are ya "cÃ©ilÃ­" dancers?


----------



## HOTW

We're Irish step dancers but we do go to ceili (ceili is the more social of the two)once in a while. JT my son dances with 2 different Irish scjools and loves it but he is also very serious about ballet. He is starting to get noticed and has had some positive reactions to his dancing.


----------



## mrs oz

Here's Oz and me.


----------



## dbarjacres

Here's me and one of my "children" in the middle of a river in Northern Wisconsin....







[/IMG] 

And Me and DH the same day....








[/IMG]


----------



## LamiPub

walnutgrove said:


> LamiPub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are our four sons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW hes ssooooooooooo cute!!! Bet the girls are knocking your door down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Walnutgrove. I think he is adorable...of course I think all my kids are adorable but I am the momma. He looks just like his father.
Click to expand...


----------



## red hott farmer

[/IMG] 

Me and the pig. who was. Now I have 3 new ones! That pig was named Bud.

The three new ones are named Bacon, Rib, and ham.







[/IMG] 


MY DW working at the Market this spring.


----------



## thequeensblessing

ladycat said:


> You're very pretty!


Thanks Ladycat, and you too A'sta at Hofstead. And Trappmountain, although I surely appreciate the compliment, I think you and I both know it's not true. But I'll take it just the same.


----------



## Tricky Grama

dbarjminis, what a cute couple you are!

Red hott farmer-nice pig! 

Patty


----------



## caryatid

http://www.geocities.com/carter050501/posed.html

Pictures of our wedding at our old house. 
Ok, so the pictures are 7 years old, but DH and I look the same. 
The first pic is of me, DH, and my two (step) kids "Bunny" and "Professor" who are now 11 and 9. The other man in the picture is my dad.


----------



## MELOC

self portrait from 1999.












early 21st century, lol


----------



## MyHomesteadName

Guess I'll chime in here. These are me:

This is me and BoBo.










This is me and my daughter, Savannah.


----------



## Melissa

Here I am in three different edited versions!

http://countryfamily-melissa.blogspot.com/2008/01/hmm-power-of-editing-lindsey-just-loves.html


----------



## MeanDean

Me from my recent journey in Jordan:

You can click on the small image to see a bigger version.

Oh yeah, I'm the guy front row in the center. This pix also reminds me I gotta get back to blogJordan.com and write a whole lot more with a bunch more videos, pictures and stories.


----------



## michiganfarmer

this was March of 07


----------



## mwhit

I posted before, but mtplainsman said it my pics were gone. I checked and it doesn't show an edit button (??) so I'll post again. This time I've added a few of my little ones.


----------



## Kazahleenah

Here's me in Washington... 










A friend and myself (I'm on the right of the photo) on my B-day ....










Me, Porkchop and Sausage....










Kaza


----------



## MTplainsman

Bump for Melissa


----------



## PaLady

Cornhusker said:


> Here's me and Gleanerl.
> Be nice.


You"re a cute couple!...gotta work on that Ryan Newman shirt though...I know Dale Jr. has some great new ones!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama

Cute CUTE wedding pics! And loved the hogs. CH & Gleanerl, you are a handsome couple!

Patty


----------



## Meg Z

I stole this off our departmental website. This is me...sorta.










Meg


----------



## Guest123

Great pics everyone!! It is fun seeing what everyone looks like after reading posts for a few years. 
Here is my wife and I







[/IMG]
This my 16 years son







[/IMG] 
13 year old son







[/IMG] 
and 11 year old son







[/IMG] 
and this is an picture of the 3 together, it is old but is my FAVORITE and have it in front of me on my desk always. 







[/IMG]


----------



## trappmountain

Meg I love the wild west pic of your boys! Very cute!!!


----------



## Guest123

I don't know why I put that pic on here I guess other than it is just my favorite picture!!! Makes me smile than laugh everytime! THe picture of my wife and I was taken in Jamaica last year on vacation, we usually don't get to dressed up. She is a 2nd grade teacher so not many chances to wear that dress.


----------



## Meg Z

trappmountain said:


> Meg I love the wild west pic of your boys! Very cute!!!


I think you mean Treasureacres' boys  And I agree...very cute!

Meg


----------



## gunsmithgirl

That's me!


----------



## FD2N4P

hey gunsmith girl..................you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sue


----------



## Cabin Fever

gunsmithgirl said:


> That's me!


Looks like a pair of Thompson Contenders! What calibers?


----------



## DixyDoodle

treasureacres, that western theme kids' pic is the CUTEST thing!  I don't blame you for putting it in a place of honour.


----------



## Chandler

Me:


----------



## alpacamom

We've really got a great lookin' group here at HT! It's great putting faces to names. I can't remember when I posted pics of us last, but just thought I'd post some newer pics

My 9 y/o and 10 y/o with Kasey and Snoopy when we put up our Christmas tree in early December. Snoop was more interested in belly rubs and smooches than having his pic taken though. 










One of the boys took this of me a couple weeks ago when we were getting ready to go to my dh's holiday party.










Here's my better half. Not a real good pic of him, but he was grillin' some steaks one night on his new grill just inside the big door of the shop. That grill is a behemoth (and that's Truckzilla behind the grill...another behemoth)


----------



## Guest123

gunsmithgirl said:


> That's me!


There is just something about an attractive woman with FIRE ARMS, it gets me everytime!!
*This is both a compliment and I am joking around, I heard that line on a movie. Just thought I would say that so people don't think that I am more creepy than they origanally thought.*


----------



## Kstornado11




----------



## seedspreader

Alright all you new people... let's see some pics.


----------



## Ninn

Picture a hobbit. In both height and shape. That's me. Now, where is my underground house?


----------



## Shepherd

For those of us with pictures posted before but the links have been moved, please "edit" your posts and get your pictures back in.

KSTornado - good job bumping!


----------



## Sonshine

Not sure how to do this, but this is my family, if it goes through. It was taken about 5 yrs ago. In the back is me, my DD and DH, in the front is DS.
here you go 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Attachments Preview:
1 out of 2 attachment(s)


Family 2005.jpg


----------



## dixienc

My girls Krystine, Brandi and Stormie












Me, Brandi, and two oldest boys Damien and Billy.

There are still 2 boys unaccounted for and Steve (DH).....I have pics somewhere.


----------



## seedspreader

Bump this thread...

Here we are at Chapman State Park in Pa. a week and a half ago. We just had finished up swimming.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Youngest and myself last year. I can't carry her that way too much any more!


----------



## Trixters_muse

I don't know how to post pics either and I'm pretty techno challenged because I follow the directions others post and it doesn't work, lol.

Here are links to pics of me, my DD Rhiannon and DS Michael

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h280/redwine_blackroses/Aine/GEDC0028.jpg

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h...iannon/l_79db2fc27af369e1eeb18069a72df850.jpg

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h...ine/Rhiannon/MichaelAndEddieWithHisNewGun.jpg


----------



## ChristyACB

I don't have any photo hosting anywhere, too much to keep track of, but I do have pics on my blog. Here is a link to one that actually shows my face! (I rarely do that because it is a public blog.) Just scroll down to near the bottom of the entry.

http://growinghuman.blogspot.com/2008/06/state-of-garden-15-june-2008.html

I like everyone's pics. Sorta nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## mamita

not a great pic, and it's 3 yrs. old. I look the same, except I gave up getting my hair cut so it's long. I'm not really strangling my dog...lol...he always lays into my shoulders and hub thought it was cute. too bad my dog isn't looking at the camera, cause he's a real beauty. I had this in photobucket, just haven't been able to upload any new pics since they changed things.


----------



## bluesky

Terry and me out back of our place. 








Horsebackriding in Grand Cayman.








In Arizona with a couple of my grandchildren.


----------



## mezzogirl

Here is a link to a pic of me from my business website. I'm not usually looking this nice.
-Mezzogirl
http://www.calligraphyatlanta.com/Aboutthecalligrapher.html[/URL]


----------



## Shepherd

Wouldn't it be great to have these in alpha order by screenname, or a list in alpha order with the page and post # next to the names?

What a job tho!


----------



## Guest

Shepherd said:


> Wouldn't it be great to have these in alpha order by screenname, or a list in alpha order with the page and post # next to the names?
> 
> What a job tho!


That's not necessary.

Since the forum software was updated, members now have the ability to upload their pics to their profile. Everyone should do that, and then if you want to see what someone looks like, just look at their profile.

I uploaded my pic to my profile weeks ago. Nobody else seems to be doing that, though.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Here's me looking evil because I hate having my picture taken and I was cornered:









My oldest daughter with her new college friends(can you tell which one is mine? Hint: second from left)









I can't seem to find any pictures of my youngest without a horse so:









DH with newborn lamb


----------



## Scrounger

What do I look like?

Just picture a cross between Sean Connery, Cary Grant, and Pierce Brosnon.....

Yeah, just picture that.....


----------



## longrider

.


----------



## mnn2501

What do I look like. Well, picture Brad Pitt...ok, you got him pictured? well that definatly ain't what I look like.

:lonergr:


----------



## Mostie

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o388/mostie_again/rickaugust.jpg
My significant other....

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o388/mostie_again/rickmaryaugust.jpg
the two of us~

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o388/mostie_again/maryaugust.jpg
his significant other, lol~


----------



## Mostie

have no clue why it didn't post right! let's try it again....









that's Rick up there...

This is us together...









and this is me...


----------



## Mostie

woo hoo, I'm a techie now-lol~


----------



## rkintn

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/recentme-1.jpg
This is the most recent pic I took to use as an avatar on another site.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70

seedspreader said:


> Bump this thread...
> 
> Here we are at Chapman State Park in Pa. a week and a half ago. We just had finished up swimming.


You have a beautiful family and that old tree pic is really neat!


----------



## Cabin Fever

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> You have a beautiful family and that old tree pic is really neat!


I agree! I suppose he could label this photo "The Family Tree"


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've never put a pic of myself online and probably never will, but it's easy to know what I look like if you've ever watched the Beverly Hillbillies. Picture granny in her late 50s, hairstyle and all, except no gray. That be me. 

But I certainly have enjoyed looking through these pics of everyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seedspreader

Cabin Fever said:


> I agree! I suppose he could label this photo "The Family Tree"


You both are very kind. I have truly been blessed. Never a richer man than me has walked these dusty roads.

That area has a bunch of cool trees like that.


----------



## Rondah

I'll play!  

Me and my baby, "Badger" aka "Pookie" 










Me and dh at our 12 year anniversary (sorry it's a terrible pic, but I love it  )










Dh (he is so adorable   )


----------



## Pops2

here is my older daughter









the younger daughter









me and the boys in Nov.









the DW took all these pictures. she is very camera shy herself and i can't share the pics she sent me here in Iraq.


----------



## p1gg1e

Ok I'll play since I'm somewhat new:
Me:









I really don't like to post pictures of my family on the internet :nana:


----------



## TonyE

Nice pictures everyone...Rondah your DH looks like a fun guy; POP2 your kids are charming you're a lucky father, and p1gg1e "is that how you spell it?" you also look like a fun individual... weclome aboard! :clap:


----------



## Rondah

TonyE said:


> Nice pictures everyone...Rondah your DH looks like a fun guy; POP2 your kids are charming you're a lucky father, and p1gg1e "is that how you spell it?" you also look like a fun individual... weclome aboard! :clap:


Thank you  Aren't Pop's kids adorable?! I thought so too  Those eyes!


----------



## mamita

I LOVE all the pictures! 

I wish I could show you my little boys.....but we don't want our babies on the internet. maybe when I feel a little more secure.  

this has been a GREAT thread.


----------



## mandidawn

ok, I'll play along this time.
This is me as we were remodeling our bathroom - I still look the same, just different hair color now. (It's all red, no highlights)









*please excuse the HUGE beer can in the picture lol*


----------



## Jinxie

Ok I think I got it! WooT! I'm the one on the left - taken during a girls "night out"


----------



## Tiempo

Here's me, on the left in the light colored shirt.

I'll try to dig up one of me and hubby, most of them are in his computer.


----------



## TonyE

mandidawn said:


> ok, I'll play along this time.
> This is me as we were remodeling our bathroom - I still look the same, just different hair color now. (It's all red, no highlights)
> 
> *please excuse the HUGE beer can in the picture lol*


When I first saw your picture, I thought it would make a nice Bud Lite commercialâ¦I could see a guy tripping over you drawing table as he hurls his body to reach for the beer can. LOLâ¦nice smile by the way!


----------



## mandidawn

TonyE - that's funny. Actually, my DH was taking a break and having a drink, making me measure all the drywall LOL. That's me smirking at him


----------



## Minelson

Here's me!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=480/ry=320/


----------



## titansrunfarm

This was me in 1993:








Last Summer:








Last November:


----------



## OurLilHomestead

The most recent (1 year ago) ... with one of my many hair colors LOL


----------



## willow_girl

Amanda, 

That horse in the 2nd photo is definitely an overachiever! The rail easily could have been twice as high, lol.

Nice to see this thread revisited ...


----------



## Groene Pionier

I signed up a long time ago on this forum, In the mean time i have been moving from another county to another, lots of works. I am known on other forums under the name XdeWit. I am living in Europe and not a lot of ppl here who are really interested in the life style i am living. For now I live in a small village where I am self employed trying to raise 2 children. I have a trained malinois with who I love to walk with in the fields surrounding my village. I am trying to do as much as I can myself: canning (water bath and pressure canning), dehydrating, juicing, baking always from scratch. I try to learn new skills: spinning and I hope to do some basket making soon. 
Hopefully I can move within 3-5 years to France to a small little cottage so I can be more self sufficient then I am now. 
Forgive me my mistakes in English, since it isn't my mother language

Xant,
ps, how can I change my name in the profile?


----------



## piglady

I'm tall, slim, long black hair and big beautiful brown eyes. Oh wait, that was 40 years ago. Seems now I'm tall (although I have settled an inch), FULL FIGURE, medium length gray hair, and glasses now cover the beautiful brown eyes. I'll spare you the trama of a picture though!


----------



## Tiempo

How fun looking at this thread again! 

I see my pic has expired, so here's another..taken at my wedding 3 years ago (yes, I wore black )










Favorite work pic










Me and DH (at his brother's wedding)


----------



## Oggie

Great pictures, Tiempo.

It's a little sad that they make the horses in zoos wear those striped prison suits.


----------



## Tiempo

Only the juvies Oggie.


----------



## Guest

Geeze, Tiempo. You look exactly like a conservative. All attractive and all.


----------



## NickieL

I love seeing everyone and thier family. What a great lookin' group of people


----------



## ajaxlucy

Here's me with my mother in South Carolina last month (I'm taller):


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

ok, here is one of the only online photos in existance of me.
scroll down a little bit.

http://www.dollyrockfarm.com/herdgallery.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here's one of me and someone I met on-line. :teehee:


----------



## jaredI

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.287515407945752.72517.100000618841006&type=1&l=8193bf3596

My wife and I, 6 years ago.


----------



## tonasket

My picture shows by my name, that's me.


----------



## Tiempo

zong said:


> Geeze, Tiempo. You look exactly like a conservative. All attractive and all.


 Why thank you Zong (I think? ) Seems I need to dig out that pic of me shooting a big old gun eh?

Incognito lib


----------



## emdeengee

For most of my life (especially when I was in my 20s) people used to mistake me for Cher. Now-a-days I probably look more like Sonny. But seriously. What would Cher be doing at my local gas station pumping gas into a Gremlin?


----------



## homesteadforty

There's a picture of me at www.jerusalemmill.org I'm the guy in the center.


----------



## TonyE




----------



## twomeal

me (im back now, wooo!)









and the boys









and my boy is dressed up as Spock for Halloween. excuse the tattoos, we are nice people regardless.


----------



## Minelson

jaredI said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.287515407945752.72517.100000618841006&type=1&l=8193bf3596
> 
> My wife and I, 6 years ago.


And a beautiful wife indeed! Pepper is darling too


----------



## Wild Blue

Here is a few of me 
trolling from our sailboat









Me in Haiti









Me and my big warmblood and my little sister. Taken about 12 years ago. The horse was 3 years old and his first show.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

I am going to BUMP it up for the NEW YEAR!

* PICTURES PLEASE!!*


----------



## lordoftheweeds

Here I am celebrating my nephews birthday










Me,my wife and son


----------



## lamoncha lover

only recent picture I have taken Christmas morning with my present


----------



## seedspreader

A couple of updated pics.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Maybe Melissa can make this thread a STICKY!


----------



## mamita

here's a new one of me and my little Boo, cause we're never apart. you know how much I just love this guy! and yes, those pink sweatpants are all rather neon. LOL


----------



## SueMc

DH and I packed up to leave Gatlinburg where we'd spent a week with good friends.


----------



## GaMntHomestead

Me and Hubby on my 39th b-day. Back in 2010.


----------



## SunsetSonata

I answered the door like this at Halloween, though I have no idea what I'm supposed to be!


----------



## Minelson

Happy day this year!
Me with Pony and Tinker









And I turned 50 in 2012!!


----------



## seedspreader

SunsetSonata said:


> I answered the door like this at Halloween, though I have no idea what I'm supposed to be!


Just about what I imagined from your posts! (Which I tend to like)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Me, Spring 2012:









Goat herding: 









And my fantastic husband goat herding:


----------



## farmmom

Here's my little family all dressed up for a church directory photo.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle




----------



## highlands

Three eyes, long fangs, green tipped ears and a horn in the middle of my forehead. But with sufficient orthodontures, plastic surgery, hair dye and photoshopping you would hardly know:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Okay -- I don't normally put my photo on the 'net, but as this one has been published on HT before, I'll add it here... 










BTW, way to bring back the OOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDD threads!! I'd forgotten what some of you look like!!


----------



## wally

How do you post a picture of a gray haired, heavy in the belly, old tired worn out dirt farmer ??


----------



## Wendy

Taken this past spring.


----------



## big rockpile

Thought I would update my Pic










big rockpile


----------



## simplefarmgirl

Anthony and me,, take right before christmas


----------



## beardedpiper

This is me


----------



## Pony

Huh. Thought I'd posted a pic, but I didn't.

Oh, well. 

This is Nick and me at the KC RenFest a couple of summers ago.


----------



## Awnry Abe

highlands said:


> Three eyes, long fangs, green tipped ears and a horn in the middle of my forehead. But with sufficient orthodontures, plastic surgery, hair dye and photoshopping you would hardly know:


I was googling info on hog processing and hit upon your blog. I saw your pic and said to DW, "He looks familiar." About 30 minutes later I ran into your pic again, here on HT. "oh yeah!"


----------



## CaliannG

From 2 years ago. First one in the flowers, second one in my normal mode of covered in critters.


----------



## SageLady

CaliannG, that is one BIG cat!! 

Pretty in the flowers pic.


----------



## DomesticGoddess

_Besides the photo of me, I hope no one minds if I share a few pics of my family as well._​ 


​ 
This is me... Cindi (aka DomesticGoddess)​ 



​ 
_Here is my favorite picture of my husband and I._
_It was taken at our youngest daughter's _
_wedding __on June 8th, 2008._​ 









 
Here's a picture of my family. This picture was taken 6 years ago. It was at a surprise birthday/retirement party which our daughter's threw for my husband and I. My husband had just turned 50, and had just retired from his job, and I would be turning 50 within a month. I am on the left in front, and standing behind me is our youngest daughter Heidi. Standing next to me in the orange shirt is our 2nd oldest daughter Jenny, and standing in front of our daughter Jenny is our granddaughter Jaycee, who is Heidi's daughter. Standing behind Jenny, is our oldest daughter Wendy, and the fella in the picture is my husband David. The only 2 people missing from the picture were both my son-in-laws, Shennon & Josh.​


----------



## vcfarms




----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have never ever ever posted my pic on here, but alas, I guess I will. Been round long enough. Sheesh!

This was summer 2011, when we went to Texas to see my brother graduate from the Air Force at Lackland AFB.

If I posted a picture of DH on here, he would kill me, so too bad.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ooops.


----------



## CaliannG

SageLady said:


> CaliannG, that is one BIG cat!!
> 
> Pretty in the flowers pic.


He was 26 pounds. When he got on my lap, I would do a parody of Foghat's "Whole lotta love".

"Ooooooooooffff! It's a whole lotta cat. He's a whole lotta cat...."

Sometimes I would look at my husband and say, "I feel as if a great burden has descended upon me......."


----------



## GrammaBarb

OK, I'll give this a shot, even though computers are evil and mostly smarter than I am, and always seem to win in the end......here goes. (If it works, it s me with my '69 Triumph Bonneville....my concession to technology.)

I knew it! Well, eventually, I will figure it out. Meanwhile, Bella the Bonnie and I say hello.....aarrgg. Sorry.

Barb


----------



## Awnry Abe

PM me and I will send you my address for comb donations...

I could use a razor, too.

(CaliannG...You aren't an old lady!)


----------



## vcfarms

This is me.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Holy resurrections Batman ,

ok I'm game though, fur children and myself... Ps thats not a fish this is a fish (only made it to page 7) 









RIP Logan. baby boy 1








RIP Bear, Daddy dog








Mom & baby boy 2 (pick of the Litter)








camera did not do justice but notice I'm also not shoving it forward


----------



## Prov31Wife

This is me and DH


----------



## MattyD

-Well here's one of me. I thought I put one on here before, but I guess I didn't. 











L8R,
Matt


----------



## Sturedman

Hope nobody minds lol


----------



## Kris in MI

Here's a recent one of me, on a warm and deer-less hunting day in November.


----------



## Sturedman

With my St Bernard, Maggie










And her sister Misha


----------



## tppletterpress

I'm new to the site, and thought I would throw this up to help introduce myself. My wife, my son, and I are working to start a more proper homestead, with the ultimate goal of self sufficiency. 

Jason


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Thats a pretty cool machine in the background, welcome!


----------



## Bettacreek

My oldest was playing with the camera in the fall, so I have a few pics. Please excuse the ugly mug, lol. My cornish cross are not NEARLY that white anymore, they're all a muddled, yucky brown now from the nasty weather.


----------



## JawjaBoy

OK, I'll play. 

Here's one of me and DW near Blue Ridge Georgia:









Have to post some of our furry family as well. First pic left to right: Jasper, Jasmine and Duke. Second pic is of Lucy and a foster pup we were keeping for the local shelter.


----------



## kemrefarms

okay okay....


----------



## Kazahleenah

I'm the one in the yellow coat... :drum:










I'm in the middle....



















I'm hoping one of those last 2 are not itty bitty pics. lol


----------



## GrammaBarb

tppletterpress said:


> I'm new to the site, and thought I would throw this up to help introduce myself. My wife, my son, and I are working to start a more proper homestead, with the ultimate goal of self sufficiency.
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,

Just a quick note. I saw your screen-name and the photo of the Windmill in the shop behind you, and had to say hello! For several decades I operated a printing plant, and had the usual large and small offsets, but also three Linotypes, two C&P snappers, a Craftsman automatic, a Kluge 12x18 automatic, a Vertical (V-36) and a 17x22 Kelly "B", a Stop-cylinder flat-bed. I *LOVE* letterpress, and sadly regret the day I sold my shop. I am *SO* happy that those younger folks (that's you) are carrying on the tradition of real printing!

And if you haven't done it, you haven't lived until you run four-color process on a Kluge! :smack

Anyway, welcome and congratulations!

Barb---not a little envious right now.....


----------



## HuskyBoris

me at home and on my annual weekend after Memorial Day at Lake Ann in Interlochen,,the only time I get away from work and farmwork and just have fun.


----------



## furholler

This is me....no, really.


----------



## Sista Veganista

This is me.

I took it last month for facebook, if anyone is interested in friending me... https://www.facebook.com/sista.veganista


----------



## ChristieAcres

This was taken the beginning of March, 2013. I was sitting on the edge of one of my garden beds, happy about the garden progress:


----------



## Lilith

That's me ... for living in the desert, I spend an awful lot of time near the water.


----------



## Marsha

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm on the left in gold. This is my cousin and I at a get-together for our HS class this winter.

View attachment 8113


And this is me and my DH, but it's been a few years back.

View attachment 8115


----------



## suitcase_sally

This is me taken a few years ago.





This is me today.







I've had a hard life.:Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## SueMc

Well Sally, at least you've kept your figure!


----------



## randysdad

That's me on the left.
Randy is holding Miss Maggie, his aide Gennys newborn little girl, about 2 weeks old.


----------



## Laura

I posted to this thread years ago stating I looked like Ma Kettel.

Things changed rapidly after the divorce. I lost a lot of weight, lost a ton of spiteful lard, became 20 years younger and now look like Ma Kettel's daughter!


----------



## Homesteader

Here's the young and new of it! Our wedding day in 1996 (sorry it's fuzzy, had to take a photo of a photo!)



Now, this morning, in the kitchen!



I'm Homesteader, that's DH!


----------



## rod44

Here are a few. Me with the horse and a couple of our house. Part of it is an 1860's era log cabin.


----------



## Taylor R.

Rod, what a beautiful home!!


----------



## pattycake

Loved all your pics! Lovely!!


----------



## rod44

Thank you both!


----------



## true2myself

GrammaBarb said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Just a quick note. I saw your screen-name and the photo of the Windmill in the shop behind you, and had to say hello! For several decades I operated a printing plant, and had the usual large and small offsets, but also three Linotypes, two C&P snappers, a Craftsman automatic, a Kluge 12x18 automatic, a Vertical (V-36) and a 17x22 Kelly "B", a Stop-cylinder flat-bed. I *LOVE* letterpress, and sadly regret the day I sold my shop. I am *SO* happy that those younger folks (that's you) are carrying on the tradition of real printing!
> 
> And if you haven't done it, you haven't lived until you run four-color process on a Kluge! :smack
> 
> Anyway, welcome and congratulations!
> 
> Barb---not a little envious right now.....


Hi Barb & Jason! I'm new here also but had to chime in on this as well! I'm also a fellow printer and get giddy with all things printing - us printers are a strange breed lol

I learned to run a small AB Dick in high school and fell in love! I have worked in print shops my entire working life and now at 31 I have over 15 yrs experience. I've done it all from running a press, bindery, estimating for a large company that ran 6 huge Heidelbergs and web presses, design and now I'm the operations manager at a small shop. 

We still run offset presses here, but sadly, I'm not so sure we would still be in business if it weren't for the digital presses we run. Lots of the print shops out this way in the Philadelphia are have closed down 

~ Charlene


----------



## feeddixiefarm

This is my wife and little girl.


----------



## davel745

Me and my friends child 2013


----------



## HARDHEAD

Me and pipper Couple months ago


----------



## wildcard

I would tell you who I don't look like but that would be cruel because they are all better looking than me. People tell me that I look like Stephen Geoffreys but I don't see it.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D6C7381D325310B628F08D29B728AF3&FORM=IQFRBA#a


----------



## wildcard

I hope they aren't comparing our teeth!


----------



## Ravenlost

What I looked like as a teenager (can you believe I was already married when this photo was made?) and what I look like now...


----------



## GrammaBarb

true2myself said:


> Hi Barb & Jason! I'm new here also but had to chime in on this as well! I'm also a fellow printer and get giddy with all things printing - us printers are a strange breed lol
> 
> I learned to run a small AB Dick in high school and fell in love! I have worked in print shops my entire working life and now at 31 I have over 15 yrs experience. I've done it all from running a press, bindery, estimating for a large company that ran 6 huge Heidelbergs and web presses, design and now I'm the operations manager at a small shop.
> 
> We still run offset presses here, but sadly, I'm not so sure we would still be in business if it weren't for the digital presses we run. Lots of the print shops out this way in the Philadelphia are have closed down
> 
> ~ Charlene


Hi Charlene,

I love it! Another young person into printing! And in Philadelphia---Franklin would be proud! A.B. Dick---360? I had a couple, one with a T-head on which, believe it or not, we did process work, just to say we did it. This is great! We should get a printing thread going somewhere, and just sort of keep the ink flowing in the veins. And just imagine if things actually got really bad, black ink on white paper might just become really important, really quickly! Hand-pegged type, home-made paper (with a real felt and wire side!), and a treadle-operated snapper = instant local news-sheet! 

With apologies for the delayed answer,

Barb


----------



## theroots

I realize I'm a newb here but thought I'd jump in with my pic if you all don't mind. 

Son - Scotty, better half - Donna, Me and Daughter - Kaytee


----------



## natespapa09

My wife and I.












My son and I.











Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk HD


----------



## feedbunns

Me and my chickens, about 2 years ago. I have mostly buff orpingtons now, AND grey hair!


----------



## Homesteadwi5

Myself and DW


----------



## HappyYooper

Our oldest daughter Samantha, me & our youngest Alison on her wedding day.


----------



## rod44

Happyyopper - liked the bear and **** picts:dance:


----------



## Kristinemomof3

This is my son & I.


----------



## SeanInVa

the family and I, about a year and a half ago. The sun was in our eyes, resulting in that funny look from our daughter


----------



## thequeensblessing

The first one is me....the second is DH, aka, Bouncenhumble here on HT. Sorry the picture is sideways. I don't know how to change it.


----------



## ksfarmer

Me on trip to Arizona, spring 2013


----------



## Roadking

All this time and I don't think I ever put a pic up...
Arbor Day, 2011...I believe...let my hair gro since then...

14 4x4 raised bed gardens...pocons..bad soil...we have earth worms the size of garter snakes...

My old hobbies...Racing and 8 years fishing the BBC (Newer pic with former boat owner...Dad)


My current hobby...hot rods and restos...

And what matters most, our boys...sorry, wife is camera shy...

Matt


----------



## simi-steading

I hadn't seen this thread before... Some cool pictures.. 

Here's a picture of my wife and me this past June.. We were in Alabama for my grandmother's 90th birthday.. 










And here's one of me doing stupid fun stuff I like to do.. This was at a big rally we went to every year in Illinois.


----------



## GrammaBarb

Hi Folks,

My last attempt to impose my will against the wall of electrons in front of me....we shall who will prevail! (But don't hold your breath...) That is me a few months ago on a motorcycle camping trip. We ran across a car and carriage show in SW Washington State.

Here goes....

Barb


----------



## GrammaBarb

Hi Again,

Well, it worked, but I should add that it was taken on the third day of the ride---no makeup at all, two-day jeans, helmet-hair. Anyone who rides is shaking her head up and down by now.....

However, posting the pic worked! "Eureka!", she cried, trying with a subtle hint to let him know he needed to bathe......


----------



## ronbre

I THINK my photo is on my post..so I'll just post that..I look like an old lady (cause I am)..oops no photo..I thought I had it up there in the corner..maybe I'll have to redo my info

ok, went to up date my info and couldn't figure out how to add a photo..so guess you'll have to see it on facebook (brenda kay groth)


----------



## roadless

never mind don't know what I am doing:ashamed:


----------



## roadless

Recent pic. but I usually smile!


----------



## shanzone2001

Hunting with DH and the little one.


----------



## roadless

Cute lil one ...and love the camo"s Shanzone....


----------



## chewie

GrammaBarb said:


> Hi Charlene,
> 
> I love it! Another young person into printing! And in Philadelphia---Franklin would be proud! A.B. Dick---360? I had a couple, one with a T-head on which, believe it or not, we did process work, just to say we did it. This is great! We should get a printing thread going somewhere, and just sort of keep the ink flowing in the veins. And just imagine if things actually got really bad, black ink on white paper might just become really important, really quickly! Hand-pegged type, home-made paper (with a real felt and wire side!), and a treadle-operated snapper = instant local news-sheet!
> 
> With apologies for the delayed answer,
> 
> Barb


i am also a past-printer. ran presses for many years, til i had my babies. ran a few different ones, including AB Dick with the t-head, a ryobi w/ t-head as well. ran all that other stuff a print shop has as well, including the dark room. 

that's one job i did like and would go back to if i had to go outside to work again. and i truly feel printers ARE a special breed, for sure.

here's myself and my new filly. i posted this in the horse forum but its the most recent, and that's what i look like most days--boots, jeans and in the horse pen.


----------



## flowergurl

Here is a pic of DH and myself on vacation this past summer:

View attachment 17488


----------



## ErinP

I guess I've never posted one, so here goes. 
I can't believe this photo is two years old. My daughter is up to my chin and my son is taller than me now... *sniffle*


----------



## appleannie

Well here it goes, I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or not, but, this is a recent picture of me.


----------



## locknload

Just me...


----------



## Kansas2014

A few pics of life on the farm. That's me canoodling w my beloved Bear Dog, my 11 yr old w the goats and horse. The palamino is Cotton, the mini is Bud. The goats are Joey and Chloe. At this point I can't remember what else I uploaded....I think Ace the rooster and one of his girls.


----------



## wildcard

This is me


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I am pretty short at 5'4", a bit plump, 175 lbs, pretty bald with hazel eyes and glasses. I don't think that I am anything other than average looking, but I've had more than one lady interested.


----------



## jurlcrank




----------



## oceantoad

Last winter.


----------



## Clem

No reason for me to post a picture, I look exactly like Cary Grant.

OK, I'll go on and post a picture, anyway.


----------



## HTAdmin

This is me with our new great dane. 






​


----------



## Darren

I've been told by some I look like Sam Elliot. Poor guy.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Short and Sweet. That describes me perfectly.


----------



## manolito

Her dog Rex on sheep

he







This is the wife of 44 years training two new rescue dogs on sheep. A picture of me would take the entire sight down.


----------



## Lisa Lynn

Not sure how this will turn out...this is my dog Shadow (he's the good looking one) and me. And here is my blog address...
http://www.theselfsufficienthomeacre.com/

Well, photos doesn't seem to be working, but you can find a photo of me on my blog...all the way at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Wolf mom

Well, I'll play since this thread insists on hanging around -

I'm older than I feel; more wrinkly than I ever thought of being; heavier by 15 pounds that seems to want to stick around and getting shorter by the year.

I am not aging well......


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Wolf mom said:


> Well, I'll play since this thread insists on hanging around -
> 
> I'm older than I feel; more wrinkly than I ever thought of being; heavier by 15 pounds that seems to want to stick around and getting shorter by the year.
> 
> I am not aging well......


You're still alive! You are aging just great


----------



## ticndig

does anyone else wonder where everyone went ? lots of familiar names gone and took their pics with them , so sad . I don't post much on here , not into the flavor of the day . homesteading is my game in life .


----------



## basecamp2000

New to forum but 'steading for 45 years


----------



## Grey Mare

I am in blue on Smoke, our Percheron mare, and a good friend on Trixie, who we lost 2 years ago to cancer:


And a more recent one of myself with a good friend of ours, Bob, who taught me how to drive a team and all things antique. Winning a 2nd place in the first antique wagon class, driving a team for the 1st time in public:


----------



## MichaelZ

I look pretty good when I am wearing my glasses.


----------



## roadless

MichaelZ said:


> I look pretty good when I am wearing my glasses.


I look better without mine!


----------



## Micheal

Funny, I don't know how I look with or without my glasses... I usually need a mirror.


----------



## Pschmidt

Used to have our pic as the avatar, but disliked seeing my own face when I posted.  Me and the hubby last Christmas.


----------



## Oldhat

This is the wife and I - We splurged for a hot air balloon ride on our 25th wedding anniv last year. Hard to believe she's 50 and I will soon be...goes by quickly!


----------



## HeavyHauler

How do I go about posting photos on here?

I may be young, but I don't know crap about technology!


----------



## HeavyHauler

Let's see if I can get this to work!

Me, my wife, our son (yellow jacket), our daughter and our Corso, Ares!


----------



## HeavyHauler

Us in Winter, again out in the bush.


----------



## HeavyHauler

My son, Tyr and and I planting some flowers for mama bear last spring!


----------



## Teej

What a beautiful family you have HeavyHauler!


----------



## HeavyHauler

Teej said:


> What a beautiful family you have HeavyHauler!


Thanks, they're great!


----------



## HeavyHauler

Couple years ago, my son and I at the local waterfalls, doing what I do best; photographing and daddin'.


----------

